# John Cena Injured During Raw Tour



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

WWE could potentially be screwed.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

He pulled a kobe :kobe

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Could be fake for all we know and just a way for Cena to "overcome the odds" again. If it's a serious injury, then WWE are kind of fucked. Undertaker will obviously work more shows in that case and Lesnar might make more frequent appearances too.


----------



## Blake"Pure"Holyman (Jan 19, 2012)

THANK YOU GOD! YOU HAVE NO OTHER TOP FACES SO FUCK YOU WWE! EXPECT MEGA PUSHES FOR SHEAMUS, ORTON AND MIZ. LOL


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't wish injury on anyone, but this is the BEST thing that could happen to the company.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

If he can't make Extreme Rules then just somehow come up with a Number 1 Contender Match for Ryback vs ? instead I guess.

He won't be wrestling on RAW, and Punk isn't around so expect extra long Cena promos :cena3


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

He'll be fine, if not, this is what they get for not pushing their talents good enough and only having Cena as their top full-time babyface.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just did some quick research.

If it is serious, he may have to be in a cast for about 2 months or so

If its bruised or whatever then Well they got off lucky

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, doesn't look like we're going to get the Tables Match between the two then. 

Also, could this be an indication that Ryback might win? I take the stories from WWE.com lightly as most of them are kayfabe. This could be their way of setting up a Ryback win and they can play it off as not much of a clean win as Cena was injured and then a month later Cena regains the title from Ryback.

I could honestly see them planning to do that.


----------



## Biast (Nov 19, 2012)

It's on WWE.com which means it is a work... :lmao


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

If its a 'worked' injury, it would make sense to me if it came off the back of a Raw show. A 'worked' injury during a house show in Europe doesn't seem right.

He'll probably make Extreme Rules though.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Rise above Achilles tendons :cena3


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

Should have requested a break like Punk!


----------



## Chas1989 (Mar 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, doesn't look like we're going to get the Tables Match between the two then.
> 
> Also, could this be an indication that Ryback might win? I take the stories from WWE.com lightly as most of them are kayfabe. This could be their way of setting up a Ryback win and they can play it off as not much of a clean win as Cena was injured and then a month later Cena regains the title from Ryback.
> 
> I could honestly see them planning to do that.


June's PPV is called Payback so Ryback wins title at ER then Cena gets his 'payback' at the Payback PPV. Don't think WWE Creative think that way though...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

In b4 he no sells it. :cena2


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

It's most likely a work, he's going to overcome the odds once again and beat Ryback at ER. Don't worry, the next Raw he'll jump on one leg 127 times and we'll all be expected to forget about this.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

I 100% agree with Chas.

If they were to do the whole injury-overcoming the odds storyline they wouldnt do it at a house show in Europe.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Another way for him to 'overcome all the odds and triumph'.


----------



## Simplyrob (Jul 26, 2006)

it would be sweet if he had to hand over his title and that was that.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

If this is fake how far do you think they'll go before they turn Cena heel? I'm expecting Cena to come out in a full body cast at WM 30 before proceeding to AA Taker for the 1-2-3 to overcome the odds!


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

So that means Ryback will be the champ.
Cena should have taken a break like Punk.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I doubt its fake. They try to do their fake injuries on tv.

also, if he tore something in his Achilles, he could be out at least six months then again it is Cena, who is one crazy healer.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Firstly I can't see this been a work as major story's never start at a house show.

But I hope it is as no one deserves to be injured.

With punk, rock, HHH and potential cena all injured its not great for the wwe at the minute.

Lets hope if he is injured orton and sheamus DON'T get pushed into the title picture. Would be nice to see Daniel Bryan in the WWE title picture again.

I'm sure this will mean taker will headline extreme rules with the shield


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

hope he's alright. He does tend to recover really fast, so I don't think it will effect ER 13'.


----------



## Jigsaw83 (Jul 12, 2011)

hope it isn't a real injury, but if it is, I guess WWE is going to actually have to push someone else which can potentially be awesome! Best of luck to Cena though if he is really hurt.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Maybe Ryback can actually win then.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Inb4 Cena overcomes the odds and beats Ryback with one leg at Extreme Rules :cena4


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Obviously the injury is a result of his recent heel turn.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

It's all a plan to Cena overcame the odds again.

:cena2


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Watch them just let Cena rest with the belt for a couple months instead of moving the belt on.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Obviously the injury is a result of his recent heel turn.


Good one. +1.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't wish injury on anyone, and this is bad news, but I will LOL if it is the achilles on this foot









Dat karma for trolling the shit out of us :cena2


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

CENA HAS FINALLY TURNED HEEL!

and tore it.


----------



## DonkMunk316 (Aug 15, 2012)

More Super Cena promos oh dear god why cant he jus fuck off for good


----------



## Raizel (Mar 13, 2012)

Guys, this is actually a horrible thing if it's a legit injury. One of two things will happen:

A) Cena keeps the belt and doesn't defend it for a couple of months, cuz Cena.

B) Cena drops the belt, and then immediately overcomes the odds when he recovers, adding another title reign and bringing him closer to Ric Flair's record.


EDIT: And for either of these outcomes, he won't be kept off TV. Remember Pink Cancer Cena?


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks like it's Daniel Bryan's time to shine.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Raizel said:


> Guys, this is actually a horrible thing if it's a legit injury. One of two things will happen:
> 
> A) Cena keeps the belt and doesn't defend it for a couple of months, cuz Cena.
> 
> ...


I'd much rather Cena drop the belt to Ryback even if it's just for one PPV than have him hold onto it. This is the perfect time for it to happen now because of the injury.


----------



## Slam. (Apr 5, 2013)

I highly doubt it's a work. As others said, it happened at a house show. I think the WWE posted an article for Edge when he was injured? Not too sure. 

I hate to see anyone injured. Really do and especially an injury like this that could potentially sideline him for the rest of the year or at least until Survivor Series. However, it allows Ryback to really get the title opportunity he didn't get last year. I doubt if The Rock wanted to become Champion again, we would have seen Ryback get the title at Survivor Series. At the same time, it allows Ziggler to really step up and share the spotlight with Ryback, even perhaps restoring some of the pride the World title use to have.

It will certainly be interesting as it develops.


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

*Re: John Cena injured*

How badly?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

SDWarrior said:


> I'd much rather Cena drop the belt to Ryback even if it's just for one PPV than have him hold onto it. This is the perfect time for it to happen now because of the injury.


Ryback is most likely is responsible for the injury, and if this is the case, except WWE to Ken Kennedy him.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Well I hope this is true, and Cena has to forfeit the Title.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> *Ryback is most likely is responsible for the injury, *and if this is the case, except WWE to Ken Kennedy him.


fpalm


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

If he was out, wwe should have Lesnar, Undertaker, HHH and The Rock go on the road - I mean keep giving them plum WM card spots while ignoring your regular roster what choice would they have?


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

Please #PrayForCena.


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: John Cena injured*

Probably grazed it and he'll be on Raw tomorrow to say he missed everyone while he was injured.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

I definitely don't want to be WWE Champ when Ryback is next in line for a shot. First Punk, now Cena.


----------



## Fxhd (Apr 14, 2013)

*Re: John Cena injured*

FUCK YEAH


----------



## fastfrosty (Jan 21, 2013)

Would love to see Jon Jones unleash on him so he stays out for a bit longer in order to allow other stars into the spotlight. 

Can however see the next couple of PPV's not include a WWE title match. BELIEVE IN THE SHIELD! 

BTW why do WWE constantly build PPV's by making the opponents 'battle' every other night 2 months leading into it....god dammit do they not know what the word overkill means...

Ryback is now 2/2 btw.... (Punk now Cena get injured at House Shows on his hand) he really is determined to be the top guy.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I wonder if they'll ask Punk to come back a bit sooner?

I mean they have two full time main eventers and one is already on a break and the other's gone and got injured.


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a fucking horrible injury.

Yeah it may heal but it is so easy to re-injure.

He should be out for at least 4 months if only as a precaution.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I doubt this will end up being a big deal at all.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Ever Wolf said:


> I wonder if they'll ask Punk to come back a bit sooner?
> 
> I mean they have two full time main eventers and one is already on a break and the other's gone and got injured.


They could do something crazy like use this time to actually elevate new main eventers.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If WWE.com reported it, it's kayfabe and another way for Cena to overcome the odds.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

SDWarrior said:


> They could do something crazy like use this time to actually elevate new main eventers.


Knowing Vince, it would be The Miz :faint:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Knowing Vince, it would be The Miz :faint:


I can't think of a worse match that prevents PPV buys than The Miz vs. Ryback WWE Title match. It's a truly terrible feud from a completely unover face and an equally unover heel.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: John Cena injured*

With Cena and Punk out (if Cena is out), this is the perfect time to have Ryback and Ziggler both run wild if they're actually supposed to be the future. That means we probably shouldn't expect anything of the sort.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: John Cena injured*

Maybe LEsnar and Taker could be staying around for a little bit longer


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: John Cena injured*

well Cena worked last night in a Six Man Tag with Kane & Bryan against Ryback/Ziggler/Langston

so who knows how serious it is


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: John Cena injured*

Like that'll stop him :cena


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: John Cena injured*

I feel bad for doing this but..


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: John Cena injured*










"You all know I'm still going to be the champ. What the fuck are you going to do about it?"


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: John Cena injured*



Cycloneon said:


> He pulled a kobe :kobe


Well John Cena is booked like Kobe Bryant, HE'S UNSTOPPABLE


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: John Cena injured*

*No Cena and CM Punk*

-This is a blessing in disguise for WWE since this may led to rise of other stars

-But WWE would bring back atleast one star back.I am guessing The DeadMan or The Game


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: John Cena injured*

If this is legit, they should fire that failure Ryback for injuring the only full-time star people care about.


----------



## TheVoiceless (Dec 30, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> I'd much rather Cena drop the belt to Ryback even if it's just for one PPV than have him hold onto it. This is the perfect time for it to happen now because of the injury.


I think if they truly want Ryback to be over then if this is a legit injury have Cena drop the belt and make it a Ryback taking the belt and injuring Cena type thing then Cena is gone for a few months.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: John Cena injured*

Who steps up to take his place, I wonder? There's a really huge gap between John Cena and the next ranking babyface, which would be Bryan/Sheamus/Orton depending on who you're asking.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: John Cena injured*

Must be a work to overcome those odds :cena2


----------



## GetStokedOnIt (May 3, 2011)

*Re: John Cena injured*

CM Punk returns - takes place of Cena in main event of Extreme Rules - does the job to Ryback :vince


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I know I shouldn't be happy right now...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rustee said:


> WWE is screwed.


Fixed. An Achilles injury is nothing to play with. He'll have to sit out for a while. But at least they have a face character who could fill his place. :side:


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

i might actually tune in if this is true


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

Ryback rules?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: John Cena injured*



greendayedgehead said:


> Who steps up to take his place, I wonder? There's a really huge gap between John Cena and the next ranking babyface, which would be Bryan/Sheamus/Orton depending on who you're asking.


First thought was a returning Christian. He's literally sitting there doing nothing, is waiting to come back as a face, and since the title is going to transition to Ryback anyway, let Christian take the loss. But then I realized that WWE doesn't view him as a top guy at all. Which is a shame as it would be a better match than the likely scenarios.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

WWE really need to stop putting EVERYTHING on John Cena. If he has to take a substantial amount of time off there should be someone suitable waiting in the wings to fill the top babyface spot. I can't think of any great options at the moment. I mean they could bring Punk back but he's going through nagging injuries himself that could be worsen if he doesn't take care of them.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

havent watched since punk left, only watched the shield matches on youtube, might actually tune in... unless thats what vince wants us to do :vince3


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

They could always make a storyline that numerous faces WANT to step up and replace Cena,rather than put it all on one guy and risk failure. The paranoia/determination of becoming the "next guy" leads to heel turns, swerves, EXCITEMENT :russo


----------



## Damien (Aug 18, 2012)

New WWE Champion Ryback?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

Murph said:


> They could always make a storyline that numerous faces WANT to step up and replace Cena,rather than put it all on one guy and risk failure. The paranoia/determination of becoming the "next guy" leads to heel turns, swerves, EXCITEMENT :russo


This could actually work.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Well looks like Vince may put pressure on Punk to come back very quickly from his break. Otherwise it looks bad for raw in the near future


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Push Bryan!


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


haha, you already know.


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

If he has to drop the title, I hope they do a Battle Royal to decide the next champ. I love those.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Absolutely awesome news, i hope it's as bad as possible. Brock 4 WWE Champion.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

THANK GOD!


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

PEDsAreAwesome said:


> Absolutely awesome news, i hope it's as bad as possible. Brock 4 WWE Champion.


Do you really want :HHH2 in a wwe title match??? :argh:


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

If he tore it, WWE is screwed.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Time to push Bryan to the top and give him the title.

Part of me wishes it's serious to teach WWE a lesson for always relying on Cena and creating a gap between him and anyone else on the roster.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Best thing for the WWE. Cena is aging, and this will force their hand of creating the next generation's stars. What looks like a possible catastrophe is a blessing.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

If Cena has snapped the tendon he's done for 6 months at least. Plus it would have hurt like hell.
Just throw some more $$$$ at Brock and have him as champion please. Fuck The Ryback and his rules.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

^ Wait. People hate Rock for being a part-timer and being champ but they want Brock as Champ? Uh


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Dragonballfan said:


> Do you really want :HHH2 in a wwe title match??? :argh:


Asking a HHH mark? :faint:

But in all seriousness, i think it would be great to see Brock as WWE Champion.

Brock vs DB for the WWE Championship. 2/3 falls.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Raging Eboue said:


> WWE ‏@WWE 4m
> BREAKING: @JohnCena injured on European Tour. Details: http://wwe.me/kuXhh
> Bad news for wwe if its something serious


Injury sounds minor. He'll be back on Raw.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> First thought was a returning Christian. He's literally sitting there doing nothing, is waiting to come back as a face, and since the title is going to transition to Ryback anyway, let Christian take the loss. But then I realized that WWE doesn't view him as a top guy at all. Which is a shame as it would be a better match than the likely scenarios.


Yeah, and all the dirtsheets said that "his return was imminent", as if  . Christian returning to be a title contender or whatever would work because he'd have the momentum on his side, but you're right in saying that it likely won't happen.



Murph said:


> They could always make a storyline that numerous faces WANT to step up and replace Cena,rather than put it all on one guy and risk failure. The paranoia/determination of becoming the "next guy" leads to heel turns, swerves, EXCITEMENT :russo


That is... actually a really good idea.



Clique said:


> WWE really need to stop putting EVERYTHING on John Cena. If he has to take a substantial amount of time off there should be someone suitable waiting in the wings to fill the top babyface spot. I can't think of any great options at the moment. I mean they could bring Punk back but he's going through nagging injuries himself that could be worsen if he doesn't take care of them.


I sincerely hope they do not bring Punk back. He deserves significant downtime, and bringing a heel back to replace a face is backwards anyway.

However I will say CM Punk coming back for the blowoff of the 'championship scramble' so to speak, would be a perfect opportunity. After all the #1 contender's matches and title shots are done, Punk should step in and tell whoever's champion that their first match is against him. Summerslam main event, boom.


> ^ Wait. People hate Rock for being a part-timer and being champ but they want Brock as Champ? Uh


As it so happens those are not the same people, but different people that share different opinions. Weird huh.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

VINT said:


> ^ Wait. People hate Rock for being a part-timer and being champ but they want Brock as Champ? Uh


I was not one of those people. Also hence why I said to give Brock more money. = more appearences.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't mean to sound like a DICK but i'm happy he's injured..let him rest...give time for others to shine. Thank you Cena lol


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Didn't Edge have the same injury? how long was he out? 10 - 12 months?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*** Punk needs and deserves time off.

* So i guess the rumors of Ryback turning face will probably happen this Monday??* :lmao


----------



## teick (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Just have:

Mark Henry vs. Sheamus vs. Orton vs. Ryback in an Extreme Fatal Fourway to determine the new champion* :mark:


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

I really hope this is worst than Edge's injury!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

If that could make them start focusing on other wrestlers and actually start building new superstars, then good.


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

Hopefully this teaches WWE a valuable lesson many have been saying for months if not years. You can't put all your effort into one single person, you need to build up new talent, old talent won't last forever. But no, last year they give Cena a RR win, a main event at Mania and give him the title. So now he's injured, lets see how they do? 

Vince's Golden boy is not immortal, which is why WWE needed to promote another face ready to take Cena's spot. Either way I hope to see them learn from this. 

All of this is relevant only if his injury is SERIOUS.


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

I don't buy it yet, perhaps a work/hyperbole from WWE to make him seem even more of a superman.


I expect WWE.com to eventually announce:

"Last night at a live event John Cena was shot 9 times, hit by a truck, covered in molten lava and sent on a rocket ship to Mars".

He would return on Raw with that annoying smile and over come the odds at the next PPV.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1) The news/injury is legit...i agree with other posters here...no sense of putting an injury angle on at a houseshow 
2) WWE should use this as a lesson to push other stars..Cena is human..although we think he's not lol


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Looks like they're going to hurry Punk back ASAP.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

SDWarrior said:


> They could do something crazy like use this time to actually elevate new main eventers.


Yeah, i was going for a more realistic option.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

"It doesnt matter if I have to wrestle on crutches........ I WILL BE THERE AND FIGHT... FIGHT FOR MY FANS, AND YOU CAN BET YOUR ASS JACK, next week you will see me standing tall in this very ring and say..........


*THE CHAMP IS HEEEEEEEERRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEE!*"

I fully expect this promo from Cena before ER and doing exactly what he says.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

superfudge said:


> Looks like they're going to hurry Punk back ASAP.


Punk is injured too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This should give time to showcase guys like Daniel Bryan, Chris Jericho, Dolph Ziggler, Mark Henry more!


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Cena broke his fucking neck and was back in 5 months. 

This'll be no working TV matches probably and just get him through the PPV against Ryback


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This fucking day. First UFC puts on that cursed event last night, and now WWE's biggest babyface get's injured :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> If that could make them start focusing on other wrestlers and actually start building new superstars, then good.


True. What if something happens to Cena? I don't know, a serious injury? What the hell will they do? They need to start building some stars. It's all around Cena and Punk. And now what? They are both injured.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2012)

Punk was injured as well when Ryback was about to face him back in TLC.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

He'll be back next week trolling as per usual. :cena2


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Eggs said:


> Punk was injured as well when Ryback was about to face him back in TLC.


Ryback loves injuring people...


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Imagine if this injury happened 1 month ago?! Just before Mania. Vince would have shit his pants.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> I really hope this is worst than Edge's injury!


fpalm


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Please be serious.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eggs said:


> Punk was injured as well when Ryback was about to face him back in TLC.


So that's two people he injured and he nearly killed Tensai and Heyman by botching his finisher. He needs to get released before he turns a wrestler into a paraplegic. 



superfudge said:


> Looks like they're going to hurry Punk back ASAP.


If I was Punk and Cena's injury is serious enough where he's gonna be gone for a few months I wouldn't come back. Teach the company a lesson about putting Cena above everyone. 

I wouldn't be surprised if this was false and they just want people to tune into RAW to see if it's legit.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

That's irrelevant said:


> fpalm


He's not the only one thats hoping, i have my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Eggs said:


> Punk was injured as well when Ryback was about to face him back in TLC.


he was injured during his amtch with Cena at NOC. Punk claimed that himself. Nothing to do with Ryback.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

same injury as edge? if so , he is gonna be out for a long time which is good


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> If I was Punk and Cena's injury is serious enough where he's gonna be gone for a few months I wouldn't come back. Teach the company a lesson about putting Cena above everyone.


Yeah, that's not gonna happen. Ever heard of a contract? If Punk refused to turn up, that would be in breach of said contract.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Normally I wouldn't feel joy at someones injury, but...







And now, if he's gone long enough, they'll learn to start giving pushes to other people.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dream scenario: It is career ending

Hopeful: He misses a few months

Probable: Its nothing, just John Cena crying about a little boo-boo.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Probably some wack bullshit to have him be supposedly in a bad spot at the PPV and yet he wins with two moves as usual. Boring. Predictable. As always. Has Meltzer reported on this or is this just some Joey Styles WWE.com bullshit? You can't trust Cena stories because they used the Make A Wish foundation to try to get people to cheer for him against the Rock. Underhanded one and all.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

It's a little sad to me that people are celebrating a man getting injured with joyous glee. So you're not a fan of a character that a guy plays on a television show, so you wish bodily harm onto him, really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Welp, they will rush CM Punk back I'm sure.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Wow, Vince better pray it's not serious.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Not a Cena fan by any means, but you never wanna see someone get hurt. 

The severity of the injury will pretty much decide the main event scene for the foreseeable future.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Either Sheamus or Orton will take Cena's spot


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Ever Wolf said:


> Yeah, that's not gonna happen. Ever heard of a contract? If Punk refused to turn up, that would be in breach of said contract.


If he's 100% then he would be, but I doubt if he's resting up to heal his injuries they can force him to return. Especially when it can lead to his injuries getting even worse and then having another one of their main wrestlers needing time off.


----------



## ShadowCat (Jul 17, 2012)

I Can't believe some of the comments in this thread, Why anybody would be wishing for a serious injury too any Wrestler is sick.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Coffey said:


> It's a little sad to me that people are celebrating a man getting injured with joyous glee. So you're not a fan of a character that a guy plays on a television show, so you wish bodily harm onto him, really?


I was thinking exactly this while reading through this thread. Sad really.

Well I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The gods have listened to us yessssssssss 

You will all hate me for this but my god this is good for WWE as now someone new will get his spot in the main event scene come on guys this is someones chance in WWE to get big now Cena is out of action. My god im marking out right now. Mods dont even think to ban me as this is my opinion


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE are making a mountain out of a molehill and Cena will be just dandy come Extreme Rules.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit, we're probably looking at any time bewewen 6 months to a year right?

EDIT: Wait just a goddamn minute? WWE.COM? Fucking work is work.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Edge was out with this injury for months so the same will happen for Cena

We have all been saved


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

I wish more then harm to this man, my hatred goes far beyond his character, if i had some fertilizer and diesel and lived nearby Cena, man i'd have some fun.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy shit, we're probably looking at any time bewewen 6 months to a year right?


It's kayfabe this is set up for Cena to beat Ryback at Extreme Rules with one good foot.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Didn't WWE.com report Edge was injured when he tore his achilles tendon?


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice to see the maturity of wrestling fans has surpassed that of a 5 year old. I wouldn't start partying yet, the dirty sheets are usually wrong and even if he is injured; WWE won't suddenly change overnight. An injury to any wrestler is never funny and if you must hate anyone, hate the character not the wrestler that works hard night after night.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

You see Vince this is what happens when you rely on Cena all of the time he gets hurt and theres no one else to cover the top spot but there is now

Its Dolph Ziggler's time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

According to fan reports, there was no signs of injury in the match.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

If you think i'm celebrating, just wait until he retires.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

So much disgusting people in this thread. I hope Cena holds on the title til Mania 30 and ends the streak.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Oh god please be true and not kayfabe.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

I hate Cena more than America hates the Phelps family and the Westboro Baptist Church.


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Haha Kelly Kelly fan is so happy about this  Love it!

I hope he suffers a career ending injury soon just to see the ecstasy in Kelly Kelly fan's post pertaining to said injury. Sorry if that sounds sick, but KKF > John Cena any day of the week


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

I hope it's just a work.


----------



## Monday Jericho (Mar 2, 2012)

Coffey said:


> It's a little sad to me that people are celebrating a man getting injured with joyous glee. So you're not a fan of a character that a guy plays on a television show, so you wish bodily harm onto him, really?





virus21 said:


>


^


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Injury is reported on WWE.com so it must be true. My god this has made my day . A young new talent will actually get to shine now Cena is out of the way

They have to show Cena giving up the title live on Raw on Monday that is gonna be sweet tv


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Don't get ur hopes up. Wwe will make Sheamus the new wwe champ. Might as well have him wear Cena's gear too.


----------



## DevilsFan (Mar 3, 2013)

Taker/Ryback for the title with Shield interfering?


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*WWE.com reported that John Cena suffered an injury to his right Achilles tendon. 

The report was vague, not mentioning the extent of the injury, and using it to raise questions about whether the Cena vs. Ryback WWE title match at Extreme Rules was taking place. It didn't mention when or how he was hurt, but did credit the injury to Ryback, so it could just be something to add heat to their upcoming program.

The report appeared to be written intentionally that way at http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2013-04-29/john-cena-injureed-on-wwe-european-tour-26111113

The Raw tour ended with a show last night in Lodz, Poland and the crew is on the way back for Raw in Columbus, OH, tomorrow night.

Cena & Kane & Daniel Bryan headlined the show against Ryback & Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston, doing the same match they had done the last several nights of the tour. The lone report we got on the show, which was not detailed, didn't make any reference to anything unusual about the match.


We hope to have more on this as the day goes on.

Dave Meltzer.*


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh man i feel good now, only way i could feel any better if we find out he's out until after WM30.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

The IWC celebrates today


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

These morons celebrating the fact that a guy got injured -_-


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

Hopefully he is out for a LONG time.


----------



## Norb Jr (Jan 29, 2011)

Man. About 97% of the posts in here are horrible.


----------



## wAnxTa (Jan 3, 2012)

Even if he is legit injured. What's gonna happen? Either Sheamus or Randy is going to take his spot for the time being. Not much of a win. And I'd take Cena any day of the month over Sheamus and Orton.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Dream scenario: It is career ending
> 
> Hopeful: He misses a few months
> 
> Probable: Its nothing, just John Cena crying about a little boo-boo.


you make me sick





Kelly Kelly fan said:


> The gods have listened to us yessssssssss
> 
> *You will all hate me for this* but my god this is good for WWE as now someone new will get his spot in the main event scene come on guys this is someones chance in WWE to get big now Cena is out of action. My god im marking out right now. Mods dont even think to ban me as this is my opinion


we all hated you before, so no.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

y2j4lyf said:


> These morons celebrating the fact that a guy got injured -_-


You mad?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> We’re gathering information as quickly as possible on John Cena’s Achilles injury, but it is a legitimate injury and not part of a storyline. The injury occurred prior to Saturday’s WWE Raw live event in Lodz, Poland as he worked with his right Achilles wrapped.
> 
> Cena was said to be in a lot of pain and didn’t do much work in the match although he did pin Dolph Ziggler to get his team the win.
> 
> Below are some photos of Cena at the show (Saturday), notice the higher sock on his right leg which appears to be covering some type of wrapping:


via WNW


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

I see the bandage on that leg this injury is true come on!!!!! Cena is no more, his title reign ends and we can actually enjoy the show now


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Pwoper said:


> Man. About 97% of the posts in here are horrible.


Yup. 10 year olds gonna be 10 year olds it seems.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Ryback (c) vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton at WWE Payback

RAW got no other babyface


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

Omfg, still getting the pin on Ziggler with his injury...Goodbye John


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Ryback (c) vs Sheamus vs Randy Orton at WWE Payback
> 
> RAW got no other babyface


Watch the buyrates crash and burn.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Cena returns and wins RR, wins WWE championship and ends the streak. oh and wait till threads like I want Cena back come around, you just love to hate him now, wait till he's gone for some time.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Personally i still hope for:

Ryback vs. Henry vs. Orton vs. Sheamus*

Winner becomes Champ..


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

A 10 year old Cena fan boy calling a someone a 10 year old because were glad his boring ass won't be on tv. Nothing new here.


----------



## Tedorse (Apr 16, 2013)

CM Punk, now Cena. WWE have no one to fall back on and it's nobody's fault but their own. 

And people aren't happy he's injured, they're happy he's not gonna be on TV. So am I.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Poor guy. I won't say WWE will lose some entertainment with him gone because, personally, I've never really enjoyed watching the guy. However, this sucks that he's going to have to drop the title after waiting so long to win it again. The star power WWE will lose from this will be huge for them. The bright side though is that new people will have a chance at a bigger spotlight now which is good!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Poor guy. I won't say WWE will lose some entertainment with him gone because, personally, I've never really enjoyed watching the guy. However, this sucks that he's going to have to drop the title after waiting so long to win it again. The star power WWE will lose from this will be huge for them. The bright side though is that new people will have a chance at a bigger spotlight now which is good!


Exactly. WWE is stale because among all else, they rely on Cena for to much. They put no effort, because without competition, they feel they don't need to. With Cena and Punk gone, they have guys that have less market value and will be forced to put effort in


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Tedorse said:


> CM Punk, now Cena. WWE have no one to fall back on and it's nobody's fault but their own.
> 
> And people aren't happy he's injured, they're happy he's not gonna be on TV. So am I.


Orton can replace him, hope its not Ryblock





> Exactly. WWE is stale because among all else, they rely on Cena for to much. They put no effort, because without competition, they feel they don't need to. With Cena and Punk gone, they have guys that have less market value and will be forced to put effort in


they wont build new stars... they will use Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Henry until he returns


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Karma...

turns his right heel


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Orton can replace him, hope its not Ryblock


Ryback is the current top heel. He wouldn't be the one replacing Cena.


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

Now I'm looking forward to watch Raw, Gold Rush tournament FTW, and the winner faces Rayback on PPV for WWE No 1 contender.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't think people are thinking reasonably here. Just because Cena can't wrestle, it *doesn't* mean he won't be involved creatively. Assuming he can't go on, all this means is that he'll be shoe-horned into various angles just so they could still use his name. 

Expect him to be like a guest referee or a guest enforcer or some shit like that. Don't put it past them. They don't have a single draw outside of Cena. They need him.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Thank jesus!!! Late wedding present for me!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Raw still can showcase loads of talents like:

Dolph Ziggler, Chris Jericho, Daniel Bryan, Mark Henry, the Shield, etc..*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Ryback is the current top heel. He wouldn't be the one replacing Cena.


lol. what? Ryback? :lmao You are one crazy mark.

The man who never won any credible match, the man who lost @ every PPV he's been at? 

If anyone, The Shield are top heels right now.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That was my fucking dream!!
Everyweek we see him at the main evet just smiling like a bitch.
Get Lesnar to WWE CHAMPION!


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

They should have Brock come out an destroy Cena on raw and say thats why he's off tv.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> I don't think people are thinking reasonably here. Just because Cena can't wrestle, it *doesn't* mean he won't be involved creatively. Assuming he can't go on, all this means is that he'll be shoe-horned into various angles just so they could still use his name.
> 
> Expect him to be like a guest referee or a guest enforcer or some shit like that. Don't put it past them. .They don't have a single draw outside of Cena. They need him.


*I really really doubt they'll insert him in anything of the sort...especially since he's legit hurt he'll need to rest it up and not walk on the injury since he's the big prize. Yes they could have him do a backstage injury promo, etc...but still this means no Cena for a good while.

I just read a report...Cena will be out about 3-5 months..no word if it's legit*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Exactly. WWE is stale because among all else, they rely on Cena for to much. They put no effort, because without competition, they feel they don't need to. With Cena and Punk gone, they have guys that have less market value and will be forced to put effort in


Most definitely, which is probably the reason so many people here are celebrating about it. If WWE did a better job at positioning everyone else on the card strongly instead of giving every monumental rub and victory to Cena and Punk, then more people would be upset on here about this news. Unfortunately WWE haven't even cared at all to do that and we can see the opposite reaction on here as a result.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> lol. what? Ryback? :lmao You are one crazy mark.


Not really. Ryback currently is the #1 heel with Punk out right now. That's not being a mark.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't wish an injury on anyone, but the way i look at this is, *if* Cena does need to take 4-6 months off then it basically forces WWE's hand into creating 3 or 4 new stars to attract fans to raw every week and sell ppvs, while giving Cena a well needed break at the same time, even if it's not in the circumstances he'd have liked.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ryback is probably capturing the title and then he will defend it against Mark Henry.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know...Brock Lesnar tearing up Cena would be sweet :lmao


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> *I really really doubt they'll insert him in anything of the sort...especially since he's legit hurt he'll need to rest it up and not walk on the injury since he's the big prize. Yes they could have him do a backstage injury promo, etc...but still this means no Cena for a good while.
> 
> I just read a report...Cena will be out about 3-5 months..no word if it's legit*


Would be funny as fuck if he did injury promos similar to Randy ortons shoulder updates.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Ryback is probably capturing the title and then he will defend it against Mark Henry.


That would be awesome. Even if Ryback loses after one PPV. Just getting the title would do everything for his character and this is the perfect time to do it.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Bryan D. said:


> Ryback is probably capturing the title and then he will defend it against Mark Henry.


Ryberg v. Ratings II. This time it's personal.

The money will print itself.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yay


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

If it's not too serious they could probably just put Ryback over someone else at ER and have the title match next PPV

If it's more of a months then weeks thing they'll need a new champion. Call me nuts but I could see it being Mark Henry, they planned on a Henry/Cena feud anyway so letting Henry carry the strap til Cena gets back makes a ton of sense. Ryback , Randy Orton, Sheamus, and even Big Show are probably other options they'd consider. Maybe they even place a call to Punk though I hope they don't rush him back.

As a spectator I'm always excited by ambiguity and intrigue surrounding who gets the strap, but as a person you never like someone being injured. Mixed feelings I guess, I hope Cena's alright even though I'm not a fan.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Orton can replace him, hope its not Ryblock


Well actually, he kinda can't. Not on his own anyway.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Guess this must be that 'heel turn' he was talking about.

But yeah, if this is legit, I hope he gets better and all that. Still - again, if legit - this opens up a *massive* void in the roster ready for someone to try and fill. With Punk having time off, Rock maybe being done with WWE and now Cena possibly being injured, this is put up or shut up time for all these rookies who are seemingly trying so hard.

Looking forward to seeing what happens with this.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Truthfully IT (injury) was BOUND to happen...just that WWE kept riding on Cena's good luck coattails. Now WWE is forced to either feed us guys they normally don't in the main event scene...which could be a blessing in disguise lol :genius:


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Watching KKF get all exited is honestly really adorable.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sooooooo if this injury is serious how long will he likely be out for?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DaBaws29 (Jan 8, 2013)

Do you guys think Henry will win the belt?
I heard he will get a push.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Sooooooo if this injury is serious how long will he likely be out for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Edge took about 7 months for a torn achilles, all I've read is that Cena 'hurt' his. Your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## RuthStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Not that I'm pleased hes injured, but the outcome of this could be quite exciting as in, they'd be forced to push new names, I mean a Daniel Bryan type is hugely popular, he'd fit in the main event scene, even just as a challenger. I wish him well, but I'm pleased hes not going to be there, if that makes sense.

ETA: Thats if, this injury is real, and not kayfabe.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

[Vince]Welp, I guess it's time to give the ball to Del Rio.[/Vince]


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Beermonkeyv1 said:


> Sooooooo if this injury is serious how long will he likely be out for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Depends..if more serious than expected...NO LESS than 3 months...up to likely 6 months! :ex:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> [Vince]Welp, I guess it's time to give the ball to Del Rio.[/Vince]


Yikes...i forgot about him....

*Yup...Time to Push Del Rio back in the main event scene!* :vince


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

This is soooo exciting ive been waiting for this moment for years stay away cena....just stay away


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

4/10 said:


> Guess this must be that 'heel turn' he was talking about.


:lmao


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

I can't believe people are celebrating a guy getting injured, with that being said the WWE is looking pretty screwed right now. No Cena, no Rocky and no Punk I guess its time for Triple H to make a full time return :lmao.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Trips and taker might stick around through SummerSlam or Survivor Series if Cena is gonna be out for 6-10 months 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> JohnCena
> Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw.


-


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If it serious and requires surgery, then Cena will be out for several months. If not as serious and he can still go by ER, then he won't be in any physical confrontation until then.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Smitson said:


> I can't believe people are celebrating a guy getting injured, with that being said the WWE is looking pretty screwed right now. No Cena, no Rocky and no Punk I guess its time for Triple H to make a full time return :lmao.


'Taker, Triple H and Jericho are probably all getting phonecalls right about now.

I bet Vince has overnighted flowers and chocolate to Shawn's house.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Incoming :HHH title run.

Hunter's 1 world title behind Cena. We can't have that.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

WWE Trolling us all! Cena gonna run to the ring and smile tomorrow night and cut a corny ass promo

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

4/10 said:


> Guess this must be that 'heel turn' he was talking about.
> 
> But yeah, if this is legit, I hope he gets better and all that. Still - again, if legit - this opens up a *massive* void in the roster ready for someone to try and fill. With Punk having time off, Rock maybe being done with WWE and now Cena possibly being injured, this is put up or shut up time for all these *rookies who are seemingly trying so hard.*
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what happens with this.


'Rookies' like Daniel Bryan who got insanely over and then shoved into a comedy tag team?


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

No, it's official. Let the Del Rio era begin. 

It's about damn time if you ask me.

The crowd is BEGGING for Del Rio to take the mantle!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> No, it's official. Let the Del Rio era begin.
> 
> It's about damn time if you ask me.
> 
> The crowd is BEGGING for Del Rio to take the mantle!


:delrio


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> :delrio


Don't deny it. The guy is a megastar in the making. Just listen to that awe of silence when his theme music hits.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Smitson said:


> I can't believe people are celebrating a guy getting injured, with that being said the WWE is looking pretty screwed right now. No Cena, no Rocky and no Punk I guess its time for Triple H to make a full time return :lmao.


 It's :buried time! :HHH2


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena's tweet just confirmed it's a work. There's no way that WWE would allow him to tweet about a legitimate injury.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I really hope Randy Orton enters the WWE Championship picture if it's a big injury. It's been so long since it last happened. That said, it does look like a work. Hope it is just to spoil the party of those who are celebrating.



Cliffy Byro said:


> Incoming :HHH title run.
> 
> Hunter's 1 world title behind Cena. We can't have that.


Aren't they actually even at 13?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

CaptainObvious said:


> Cena's tweet just confirmed it's a work. There's no way that WWE would tweet about a legitimate injury.




:rock


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

PaulHBK said:


> Trips and taker might stick around through SummerSlam or Survivor Series if Cena is gonna be out for 6-10 months


To be fair, if 'Taker was to work a schedule again he would probably be injured within a month or two.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ruckus said:


> :delrio


*Oh..it's true....

"SI, SI, SI, SI, SI, SI, SI, SI!!!!" :lmao

Vince is ready for the DEL RIO ERA 2013~!!!* :vince


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Shit you're right they are even.

Still, we can't have that now can we :HHH


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Cena's tweet just confirmed it's a work. There's no way that WWE would allow him to tweet about a legitimate injury.


Him showing up to get his butt written off tv? Not a bad idea Cena :avit: :


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

Give me a fucking break, this is Vince's payback for Rock no showing RAW. :cena4


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

"I dunno guys. I really think it's time we pushed Del Rio. Let's unify the belts and have him go over Taker at Mania."
:vince


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

The tweet makes me wonder.

I really don't want him to be injured, but I don't want to see him as champ. Can't see this being a work but I think it's not a serious injury and he wrestle in a few weeks


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> "I dunno guys. I really think it's time we pushed Del Rio. Let's unify the belts and have him go over Taker at Mania."
> :vince


Indeed..genius Idea...let's have Del Rio beat Taker for the streak...a great way to get him more over with the crowd :lmao


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Indeed..genius Idea...let's have Del Rio beat Taker for the streak...a great way to get him more over with the crowd :lmao


Uh oh. Do I smell Del Rio as the cover athlete for WWE 2K14?


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Cena "NEVER GIVE UP" promo on Raw + overcoming the odds at ER incoming


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

CaptainObvious said:


> Cena's tweet just confirmed it's a work. There's no way that WWE would allow him to tweet about a legitimate injury.


?? not saying it isnt a work but people tweet about their injuries all the time


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

Guarantee Cena will be on Raw tomorrow limp running down to the ring


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

Berzerker's Beard said:


> Uh oh. Do I smell Del Rio as the cover athlete for WWE 2K14?


Raw Starring Del rio?!?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Come on guys. It's obviously kayfabe.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Pushing Sheamus or Del Rio to replace Cena while he's gone is stupid. Why not push someone the fans actually give a crap about like Daniel Bryan? Put him in the ring with either Del Rio or Sheamus and Bryan will be the one getting cheered, not the multiple time world champions who have won the Royal Rumble yet still come out to mediocre reactions.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

cyrus_cesar said:


> Guarantee Cena will be on Raw tomorrow limp running down to the ring


That and hopefully taken out by Brock Lesnar :ex:


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't like seeing anyone injured but Thank f*****g god 

Why would they do fake injury story at a house show in europe it be a bit stupid. If it is legit it doesn't sound like a serious injury coming from John Cena tweet, 

John Cena‏@ Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw. 

Probably turns out to be just a bruise.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We will see what happens with his shield match as well.
if he wrestles the shield in that handicap match with Ryback then maybe its a work.
If they dont chance it and pull him out of that match, then it could be legit


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

please... dont get my hopes up......


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

It's clearly kayfabe. He even tweeted that he will be at RAW


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

John Cena ‏@JohnCena 40m

Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw.

^^^ John Cena tweeted this 40 minutes ago nooooooooooooo damn you Cena :cuss:


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

"I hate WWE's inconsistent booking"
"Cena is booked too strongly"

"Long title reigns bring prestige to the WWE Championship"
"I hope Cena has to drop the title (3 weeks into his title reign)"

"WWE don't know how to book heels and faces anymore"
"I hope Cena turns heel, then I'll start cheering him"

"Wrestlers aren't as tough as they used to be"
"Eugh Cena will come out even with this injury, just go away!"

"They put their bodies on the line for our entertainment"
"Cena's badly injured? YES! YES! YES!"

:rousey


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, I think it's a work too. Why they wouldn't just have Ryback beat him up on Raw and "injure" him is a mystery to me, but whatever. Guess we'll find out for sure tomorrow night.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

blandy85 said:


> Haha Kelly Kelly fan is so happy about this  Love it!
> 
> I hope he suffers a career ending injury soon just to see the ecstasy in Kelly Kelly fan's post pertaining to said injury. Sorry if that sounds sick, but KKF > John Cena any day of the week


Dual account is obvious.
Ban this fool.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm not getting my hopes up because I believe its going to be either one of two scenarios:

1) It is a work and its another way for Cena to "overcome the odds".
2) They will either have Orton, Del Rio or Sheamus fill the void, and none of them are exciting prospects.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Can anyone say 'work'? 

He's going into Extreme Rules with an "injury" so he can look like an underdog and overcome the odds. It's basic WWE booking, people. Prepare to vomit, because by the end of Extreme Rules, you're going to feel sick.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Can anyone say 'work'?
> 
> He's going into Extreme Rules with an "injury" so he can look like an underdog and overcome the odds. It's basic WWE booking, people. Prepare to vomit, because by the end of Extreme Rules, you're going to feel sick.


I wont, Ryback is pure shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Just put the title on Dean Ambrose then book Rollins and Reigns to win the tag titles.

Then let the shield own the WWE by beating everyone. Make three new stars and get them to a Cena like level.

Then you can let Daniel Bryan battle Ambrose for the WWE titles and call up Ohno and pair him with Cesero again to battle the shield for the tag titles.

That is how you build new stars.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just put the title on Dean Ambrose then book Rollins and Reigns to win the tag titles.
> 
> Then let the shield own the WWE by beating everyone. Make three new stars and get them to a Cena like level.


This is a better idea.


----------



## wajodaheyman (Feb 19, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just put the title on Dean Ambrose then book Rollins and Reigns to win the tag titles.
> 
> Then let the shield own the WWE


Way too early for Ambrose. The Shield are currently being booked perfectly with their gradual build they are receiving. Anyone of them getting a world championship will fuck everything up in the long run.



Slimm Doc said:


> Dual account is obvious.
> Ban this fool.


Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

birthday_massacre said:


> Just put the title on Dean Ambrose then book Rollins and Reigns to win the tag titles.
> 
> Then let the shield own the WWE by beating everyone. Make three new stars and get them to a Cena like level.
> 
> ...


Swap Roman for Ambrose and I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Kal El needs a break, vince should give him some time off. He deserves it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Tbh WWE deserves this (if it's legit).


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

YES! YES! YES! 

Fuck you Cena!


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

lesje has Cenanuff!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> Kal El needs a break, vince should give him some time off. He deserves it.


We also deserve it.


----------



## AOS (Mar 5, 2013)

He'll be fine.

If it is legit though, can see Henry destroying him on Raw tomorrow, then forfits the belt and it'll be Ryback (who is swiftly turned back face) vs Henry at Extreme Rules with Henry winning.


----------



## lesje (Mar 13, 2006)

blandy85 said:


> lesje has Cenanuff!


Yes! For ten long years I've Cenanuff.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wajodaheyman said:


> Way too early for Ambrose. The Shield are currently being booked perfectly with their gradual build they are receiving. Anyone of them getting a world championship will fuck everything up in the long run.


That is only if this is a legit injury. If its not legit then I would have said get Ambrose the IC or Us title and still give Reigns and Rollins the tag titles to build them up more.
But if Ambrose won the WWE title, it would be a huge deal. Orton, Sheamus, and Lesnar all won the WWE title very early in their careers and look at how it worked out for all of them. Pretty well dont you think?

I think putting the WWE title on Ambrose is a way better idea than Ryback. Plus of course Cena is going to have to get his win back against all odds and what better odds than him beating the shield for the WWE title fronted by Ambrose as champion?

And when Cena would finally beat Ambrose, it would not be a burial, it would be like his match with Lesnar where he is getting his ass handed to him for most of the match then pull out a fluke victory. That would keep Ambrose strong and get the title back on Cena.

IMO Ambrose is way more ready for the title than Ryback. Plus with the Ambrose of the shield you have tons of people he can defend against since the shield has pissed off so many faces. Where as if Cena is hurt and Ryback wins the title, who is Ryback even going to defend it against? He just turned heel and has no other feuds set up?

At least the shield has been messing with everyone and there are tons of intresting ways to go with it.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

He should just no-sell it like he does his feuds.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*This could very well be a blessing in disguise for Cena. If he is out for a while then he'll return fresh and they could properly tell the story of how he's had to struggle to make it to the top, only for obstacles to keep getting in his way. Then you let him dominate for a year and then pass the torch.

Of course that's just what would happen in a perfect world, in reality he'll most likely be back pretty soon and nothing will really change.*


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

All of the part timers leave and Cena gets injured, oh look its the worst possible outcome that was predicted years ago.

Your move WWE...


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

John Cena it is my duty as chairman of the board to officially strip you off the title :vince5


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wishing Cena a healthy recovery. He's been going at it non-stop for the past couple of years, so he deserves a break.

I'm not a huge fan of his recent stuff, but he's an exceptional wrestler (when faced with the right talent), and can stand up to virtually any crowd reaction. I do hope they re-tool him when he comes back, but I do think that he'll be a lot more enjoyable following his return (like when he returned at the Royal Rumble). Hopefully this will force the WWE to take some risks and work through the chaos. It's stuff like this that created the RAW following Wrestlemania, and for an even better example, the Attitude Era.

Rest up John, you've earned it.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Vince needs to face facts he cant rely on John Cena anymore. A new young wrestler needs to be in the main event scene


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

http://nodq.com/wwe/369178127.shtml



> John Cena has posted his first message since WWE reported that he has suffered an injury, writing on Twitter, "Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw."
> 
> WWE broke the story Sunday morning that Cena suffered a right Achilles injury while working with Ryback on the European tour. WWE promoted that they will have an update on Monday's Raw but were unable to provide a timetable for recovery.
> 
> While it remains unclear when Cena was injured, reports indicate that he was limited on Saturday in Lodz, Poland with wrapping on his right ankle.


Crap, he's still gonna be on RAW, and it looks like Ryback is to blame. I really hope this isnt a work though. Dont see them doing it off air if it is, so I have my doubts about that. Still hope he's out for like, a year...


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> Vince needs to face facts* he cant rely on John Cena anymore*. A new young wrestler needs to be in the main event scene


fpalm

Cena is the face of the company, and will be for the next few years. If anything, Cena is one of the very few McMahon can rely on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Gaz. said:


> fpalm
> 
> Cena is the face of the company, and will be for the next few years. If anything, Cena is one of the very few McMahon can rely on.


Vince cant rely on JUST Cena. Sure he is the face of the company but there is no one at Cenas level and that is Vince's fault.
In the AE era, you had austin, rock, taker, HBK who were all the top guys in the company. 

The current WWE the way its booked its just Cena then a huge drop off then everyone else. That is the problem.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Well time to turn to the second face of the WWE :bryan


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince cant rely on JUST Cena. Sure he is the face of the company but there is no one at Cenas level and that is Vince's fault.
> In the AE era, you had austin, rock, taker, HBK who were all the top guys in the company.
> 
> The current WWE the way its booked its just Cena then a huge drop off then everyone else. That is the problem.


You're exactly right. But until Vince and co. build new stars, they need to rely on Cena to do the job. It's sad, but it's true.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

No Cena or Punk. Watcha gonna do Vince?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> No Cena or Punk. Watcha gonna do Vince?


Santino4WWEChamp :troll


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince cant rely on JUST Cena. Sure he is the face of the company but there is no one at Cenas level and that is Vince's fault.
> In the AE era, you had austin, rock, taker, HBK who were all the top guys in the company.
> 
> The current WWE the way its booked its just Cena then a huge drop off then everyone else. That is the problem.


Reason for that is WWE is more about image these days and not substance. John Cena is pretty much the only big time star on the roster that can sell WWE's PC image these days. Sheamus can't he's an Irishman who loves to fight, Punk & Orton can be pricks and don't look the part and Orton is one strike away from at the least being out of WWE for one year. So because WWE cares so much about its media image it all falls on the shoulders of John Cena.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Santino4WWEChamp said:


> No Cena or Punk. Watcha gonna do Vince?


They'd actually have to put effort into...creating new stars! No, no that sounds ludicrous! 

:vince5


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Injured?










I LIED BITCHES. 

:cena2


----------



## SAMOA (May 7, 2007)

Vacate the title and have an extreme battle royal at extreme rules that Brock Lesnar wins (thanks to the shields help)

Brock Lesnar w/Paul Heyman is announced as the Shields 4th member (Could easily work 1 out of every 2/3 weeks aka The Rock) and the Shield go on to dominate The Undertaker, HHH, Orton etc etc)

Reigns becomes Intercontinental champion, Ambrose and Rollins Tag champs and just for shits and giggles put the U.S title on Paul Heyman (The heat would be great)

Over the next few months the programme if focused over the Shields dominance, and used to actually create superstars, interesting feuds/promos and create a sense of excitement and interest that has been missing for so long, Thus giving John Cena a few months off to rest and maybe, just maybe bring him back with a new, differnet character.

Lesnar eventually looses the WWE Title, maybe to somebody like Punk, Bryan or Ziggler (Somebody the fansa care about preferably) Lesnar is then kicked out of the Shield, turns face for a month maybe two, feuds with the Shield and puts them over, then leaves, has a good 5-6 months to rest, comes back around Wrestlemania and has his anticipated match with Rock/Undertaker or HBK.



Naa fuck that Superman returns on Raw, makes Ryback tap at extreme rules, carries the title for yers and smashes the Bella's back doors in every night. #thechampishere


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Sonny Crockett said:


> John Cena it is my duty as chairman of the board to officially strip you off the title :vince5


Knowing WWE, they'll probably just allow Cena to hold the title until he's ready to come back. After all, even if anyone else is WWE Champion, Cena is still the man, right?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

For Cena's sake, I hope he isn't seriously injured. If he is, for God's sake, take time off and heal up. No need to be a hero (literally).

This could be bad for WWE. Punk's gone for however long, and if Cena ends up put out for a bit, that's their two top stars.

Remember Edge tore his Achilles tendon and missed about 9 months. Cena's may not be a tear, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

TAKE TIME OFF TELEVISION JOHN. The fans are sick and tired of you and your character and have been for a LONG time now. Come back towards the end of the year refreshed and a whole different attitude.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

KING. said:


> Knowing WWE, they'll probably just allow Cena to hold the title until he's ready to come back. After all, even if anyone else is WWE Champion, Cena is still the man, right?


Or he'll be defending his title on one leg.You know,ultimate odds.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

Marv95 said:


> TAKE TIME OFF TELEVISION JOHN. The fans are sick and tired of you and your character and have been for a LONG time now. Come back towards the end of the year refreshed and a whole different attitude.


He can't because WWE's entire public image as a company is tied to HIM and nobody else. As sad as that is.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Why do people want Lesnar to win the title? Jesus Christ fpalm


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

I think John does need to take a bit of time off if he is injured, an Achilles injury can be very serious ( see Edge). Cena should take 4-7 months off and maybe have guys like Jericho, HHH and Lesnar appear more often


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

its time to shake things up again!


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I highly doubt it's a major injury but it sure as heck can turn into one. Achilles injuries even if just bruised can become a disaster very easily. If it's only a bruise the doctors will want him off for a few weeks. Even if it's a minor tear forget it, he's done for the year. I hope he isn't hurt as wishing injury on people is sick. At the same time, this injury has been a long time coming. The human body can only withstand a certain amount of punishment.


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Cena is literally a Man of Steel. Injured or not, I don't see him missing a single Raw, for better or worse.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Hardcore Show said:


> He can't because WWE's entire public image as a company is tied to HIM and nobody else. As sad as that is.


Oh well, that's their fault. But it's not like they're gonna go bankrupt or anything with their golden boy taking time off.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

He should have time off, repackage himself, turn on his fans. When he comesback they all like cheering and stuff, but he bashes them about they hated him then and love him now bla bla bla, and turns on them. and then turn heel for couple of years. \o/


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> I highly doubt it's a major injury but it sure as heck can turn into one. Achilles injuries even if just bruised can become a disaster very easily. If it's only a bruise the doctors will want him off for a few weeks. Even if it's a minor tear forget it, he's done for the year. I hope he isn't hurt as wishing injury on people is sick. At the same time, this injury has been a long time coming. The human body can only withstand a certain amount of punishment.


The only Ryback fan with brains.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

I hope it's torn. It would be nice to see if WWE can actually make new stars while their top dogs are gone.

Cena is not turning heel within the next couple of years so all this talk is retarded. They need somebody who can draw a lot of money and Punk is not that guy (i am not a punk hater or fan, just telling the truth).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Welp. This isn't good news. Pretty sure they'll call on HHH and/or Taker to stick around for a bit if he has to take time off because Raw would literally have ZERO star power. I can't say I'm surprised though. They rely on Cena way too much. All their eggs are firmly planted in his basket. Now they're well and truly stuck and will have to crack out the part timers once again to carry things before Cena comes back and it's business as usual with no lessons learned. If this is all true of course. 

inb4DATCOMEBACKFTW

:cena2


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

If legit, mark this day down in your calendar as an amazing day for professional wrestling, one we can all tell our grand children about.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

And this is why WWE has needed to create new stars, but has refused to do so for YEARS. Putting all their eggs in one basket - the John Cena basket - has been one of the dumbest things they could have done, yet they turned a blind eye to it and opted to grind the gear down as much as possible. If he's legitimately injured, they can only blame themselves for what comes out of it.

There should always be two top guys. Sure one can, and will automatically be a bit bigger, but you always need to have a second option available. It's just logical business. With Punk taking time off, and in the midst of a heel run, there really is no one ready to step up.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Dat orton title run is gonna be sweet


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Welp. This isn't good news. *Pretty sure they'll call on HHH *and/or Taker to stick around for a bit if he has to take time off because Raw would literally have ZERO star power. I can't say I'm surprised though. They rely on Cena way too much. All their eggs are firmly planted in his basket. Now they're well and truly stuck and will have to crack out the part timers once again to carry things before Cena comes back and it's business as usual with no lessons learned. If this is all true of course.
> 
> inb4DATCOMEBACKFTW
> 
> :cena2


Uh oh.

Trips to go over Brock at Extreme Rules and say, "THE ASSKICKER IS BACK - and I want one more run with the WWE Championship!"

:vince3

:cena4

unk3

:HHH2

:buried


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

NoLeafClover said:


> And this is why WWE has needed to create new stars, but has refused to do so for YEARS. Putting all their eggs in one basket - the John Cena basket - has been one of the dumbest things they could have done, yet they turned a blind eye to it and opted to grind the gear down as much as possible. If he's legitimately injured, they can only blame themselves for what comes out of it.
> 
> There should always be two top guys. Sure one can, and will automatically be a bit bigger, but you always need to have a second option available. It's just logical business. With Punk taking time off, and in the midst of a heel run, there really is no one ready to step up.


Dolph Ziggler should have been that guy, but they jobbed him out for the past year and sure he is WHC but they had him lose one of his first matches at champion. WHY WHY WHY.
The other guy it should have been was Daniel Bryan but they had him job in 18 secs a year ago at WM then turned him into a joke gimmick.

Punk is the closets we have to Cena but even when he was champion they had him play 2nd fiddle to Cena and now he is taking time off, so its not like they can put him back in the title picture.

If only they booked Daniel Bryan and Ziggler like they should have they would be in good shape. If this is legit mabye its wake up call to have them start booking new top stars on Cenas level


----------



## I_Hate_BabyFaces_ (Mar 24, 2013)

THANK YOU GOD!!!!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Coffey said:


> It's a little sad to me that people are celebrating a man getting injured with joyous glee. So you're not a fan of a character that a guy plays on a television show, so you wish bodily harm onto him, really?


They(WWE & Cena) brought this on themselves. With him representing what is currently wrong with the product, with him being his lame, cookie cutter, boy scout self for at least 6 years now, people are coming out and celebrating(though it'd be futile if this was just a very minor wrestling injury).


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Marv95 said:


> They(WWE & Cena) brought this on themselves. With him representing what is currently wrong with the product, with him being his lame, cookie cutter, boy scout self for at least 6 years now, people are coming out and celebrating(though it'd be futile if this was just a very minor wrestling injury).


:lmao


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Cena & Kane & Daniel Bryan headlined the show against Ryback & Dolph Ziggler & Big E Langston, doing the same match they had done the last several nights of the tour. The lone report we got on the show, which was not detailed, didn't make any reference to anything unusual about the match.
> 
> The only report back from Europe is that Cena had been working with what was believed to have been a bruised heel, so there is a legitimate injury. The injury was believed to have taken place seven days ago on a show in Geneva, Switzerland. He did continue to work the tour in trios matches this past week, changed from the originally booked Cena vs. Ryback tables matches. That's also the reason Cena was taken care of at TV and didn't work a dark match in London.
> 
> As far as how he was injured and the severity, it's still unclear.


f4wonline.com


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffey said:


> It's a little sad to me that people are celebrating a man getting injured with joyous glee. So you're not a fan of a character that a guy plays on a television show, so you wish bodily harm onto him, really?


I dont think people are celebrating Cena got hurt the person, I think people are more happy that the WWE is now screwed because of their terrible booking and only putting one egg in their basket the past 5-6 years. I think people are hoping this is a huge wake up call for the WWE to fix their booking style and to make more than one top guy incase their top guy gets injured.

I dont think it really is happy that Cena the person is hurt. Its more of a FU to the WWE and thinking they are now screwed.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Dolph Ziggler should have been that guy, but they jobbed him out for the past year and sure he is WHC but they had him lose one of his first matches at champion. WHY WHY WHY.
> The other guy it should have been was Daniel Bryan but they had him job in 18 secs a year ago at WM then turned him into a joke gimmick.
> 
> Punk is the closets we have to Cena but even when he was champion they had him play 2nd fiddle to Cena and now he is taking time off, so its not like they can put him back in the title picture.
> ...


you still on that 18 seconds? It helped his career. Not to mention Bryan could be taken seriously again with some booking direction. There's always HHH as well to fill in as well


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

I don't think it's anything too serious. They'll probably just have him not wrestle till EC.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Under the assumption Cena would have to take lengthy time off:

If they listen to the marks, and go for the guy who gets the loudest unanimous positive reaction every single week, shifts merchandise and receives Make-a-Wish requests, they'll go with Daniel Bryan.

If they go with the smarks, they'll go with an over-complicated amalgamation of HHH/Lesnar/Ryback/Sheamus/Orton/random heel turns/rush Punk back/just-wait-for-Cena-to-eventually-return-and-everything-goes-back-to-status-quo.

WHAT'S IT GONNA BE VINNIE MAC?? :vince4


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe they can convince Chael to crossover into pro wrestling and become their new poster boy with Cena being gone. :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

After Cena's tweet I don't think he's that hurt. He probably does have plenty of wear & tear and needs a break but I see him continuing on with his reign no issues.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

KING. said:


> Uh oh.
> 
> Trips to go over Brock at Extreme Rules and say, "THE ASSKICKER IS BACK - and I want one more run with the WWE Championship!"
> 
> ...


I was going to make this joke myself lol. If Cena is out and they need HHH to fill in, DAT SHOVEL coming out to play. 

:HHH2

Although another Trips WWE title run would be :mark:.


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 25, 2011)

I've done that myself. It fucking kills. I was out (from soccer) for 2 months completely (sat on my arse), but overall 4 months before I actually played again.

Mine still gives me trouble (happened 4 years ago). I would hope he gets it seen to, for his own sake.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't want to wish injury on anyone, but I hope this is a serious injury that requires time off. Maybe it will teach WWE a lesson on why they shouldn't just push 1 single guy. 

If it isn't serious and he's back and can participate in a match at Extreme Rules, we will never hear the end of Lawler saying "JOHN CENA WAS INJURED AND STILL MANAGED TO BEAT RYBACK!"


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

This is what they get for putting all their eggs in one basket. I hope Cena is not seriously hurt as I do not wish harm upon anybody. However this can be a good time for the creative team to actually try and make new stars.

Hopefully this does not mean a Sheamus or Del Rio run...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Yep. Just what Ryback needs for credibility, a clean loss on PPV against a man with a torn Achilles tendon.

:vince3

DAT CREDIBLE BOOKING


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> I was going to make this joke myself lol. If Cena is out and they need HHH to fill in, DAT SHOVEL coming out to play.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> Although another Trips WWE title run would be :mark:.


DAT SHOVEL is gonna be the sideplates for his version of the belt.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

It's not torn, likely a bruise at worst, he'll not fight til ER and then win 'against all odds.' If it was torn he'd not have been allowed to do anything strenuous. The worst news would be if this is some work to make him an underdog.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watch us get another Orton-Triple H feud if Cena has to take time off.

I'd laugh at Hunter burying Orton again tbh.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

We're not lucky enough to have Cena tear his achilles, he'll recover from the 'bruise' curbstomp Ryback and then do another 'heel turn' to troll the fans.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> I was going to make this joke myself lol. If Cena is out and they need HHH to fill in, DAT SHOVEL coming out to play.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> Although another Trips WWE title run would be :mark:.


It'll happen at some point. I can't see him not being champion at least one more time in his career.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

For the WWE it may be a blessing in disguise. For us, it's a "no shit sherlock"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Watch us get another Orton-Triple H feud if Cena has to take time off.
> 
> I'd laugh at Hunter burying Orton again tbh.


At this point, I'd take Orton losing to HHH over jobbing to Alberto del Rio, Wade Barrett, Dolph Ziggler or whichever other jobber that's the flavor of the month opponent for him.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Hell yeah, expect Orton and D-Bry (also possibly Sheamus) to get a HUGE push.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Watch us get another Orton-Triple H feud if Cena has to take time off.
> 
> I'd laugh at Hunter burying Orton again tbh.


Oh, it is time to bring back DA SHOVEL

:HHH2


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

YES! THE TITLE IS RYBACKS! CENA'S REIGN IS NOW AN ENDDD!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

If the injury was serious then the WWE would be in serious trouble for not building new stars.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

So Ryback is gotta win the title, at ER?


----------



## ShammyWoWLoL (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't wish anything against Cena badly, but if this is real. I hope WWE learns that you have to promote more than just your golden boy, and let new talent grow. You can't keep relying on old guys/part timers for your A list PPV/Ratings. In a cynical way I hope WWE has to deal with Cena being out, so they learn a thing or two. They're so stubborn, ffs did the guy really NEED ANOTHER RR win? Could they not have let him win an Elimination Chamber or something? -.-


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Lastmanstanding1 said:


> So Ryback is gotta win the title, at ER?


Nothing is guaranteed just yet. We have to see how bad the injury actually is first.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

one can only hope it's something extremely serious so WWE and cena can go fuck themselves


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

If Cena is injured, hopefully he'll actually take some time off and not appear every week.


----------



## MissMeganBall (Mar 31, 2013)

lol people seem overjoyed with this injury x


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

THEBROODRULEZ666 said:


> If Cena is injured, hopefully he'll actually take some time off and not appear every week.


:lmao:lmao:lmao (not at you btw)

They will find ways to keep Superman on TV. But it doesn't matter as he won't be out for long, he never is unfortunately.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Seriously... you gotta suck pretty hard when you're the top guy face of the company champ and people actually rejoice at the thought of you being injured. It's hilarious, sad and pathetic all at the same time.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread...obviously the IWC jimmies have been rustled because of :cena2 over the last couple years.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

COLE: OHH MY GOD, YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME!!
KING: WHAT?!?!?!
COLE: ATTITUDEEEEE ADJUSTTTMEEENNNTTTTT, COVER......IT'S OVER, JOHN CENA, HAS OVERCOME THE ODDS, JOHN CENA, HAS RETAINED, THE DOULBE U...DOUBLE U E,TITLE.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

This has to be "worked" injury, Superman doesn`t simply get injured


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This ISNT a work

John Cena is legit injured and everyone should be celebrating the fact that now finally someone new in the business will get the top spot


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

Cena's not gonna take any time off.

Tomorrow he'll hop to the ring and use his injury to his advantage. As if we need more evidence as to why he's superman.


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Johnny. Get better soon! Love or hate him, it just wouldn't be the same..


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I'm guessing work. Really doubt we'd hear about this being promoted on WWE.com as a first source if it were legit. Could be a way to have Cena overcome the odds, or it might be a way to get him to drop the title to Ryback. Guess we'll find out.

Though I'd love to see WWE shoot themselves in the foot, I'm calling this injury part of the storyline (and I'd be glad for Cena of course).


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*I hope it isn't serious injury*_


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

If he has an already injured Achilles Tendon and that thing gets hurt more, he could very well be fucked long term.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

FoxyRoxy said:


> Tomorrow he'll hop to the ring and use his injury to his advantage.


He's gonna try and get the sympy of the people. But he won't get my sympy at all :steiner2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

krai999 said:


> you still on that 18 seconds? It helped his career. Not to mention Bryan could be taken seriously again with some booking direction. There's always HHH as well to fill in as well


Yeah it helped but the WWE was trying to bury him and DB could be one of the top stars of the company. He has it all. Its just the booking for him is terrible. Look at a guy like Ryder he got over and they made him into a joke and jobbed him out and it worked, they killed him. They got lucky with Bryan and their burial back fired and he was still over.

Just imagine if they would have kept him strong, he could easily slip into Cenas spot but now the WWE (if the injury is legit) must be in panic mode

Its like with Ziggler they give him a MITB win then they job him out for close to a year without a win, then he finally gets his WHC reign and now they need to build him up again.
You shouldnt have to be doing that, once you get someone over like Bryan and Ziggler were, dont tear them down, go with it and hope they can get to one of the top guy sin the company.

That is what the WWE did in the attitude era when it had the rock, austin, HBK, HHH and Taker as all the top guys in the company. The WWEs problem is they get someone over and then they dont know what to do with them, so they tear them down so they can build them up again.

The only person they dont do with this is Cena. Even Punk he loses his title to the rock, then he loses huge matches to the rock for the rematch, then Cena, then Taker.

So now when Punk comes back he has to start from the bottom again instead of already being one of the top guys. Its just terrible booking


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't want Cena to be hurt, I'm not a fan of his though. What I want is WWE to learn a lesson about building new superstars. And I'm pretty sure it's not a "worked injury".


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> The only person they dont do with this is Cena. Even Punk he loses his title to the rock, then he loses huge matches to the rock for the rematch, then Cena, then Taker.
> 
> So now when Punk comes back he has to start from the bottom again instead of already being one of the top guys. Its just terrible booking


Punk lost to arguable the three biggest names in the industry, he hasn't been jobbed out, if anything those matches elevated him, he's a made man in WWE.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Lol if Cena is out for a while i can see Triple H staying to fued with Ryback (after he burys Bork)and take control of raw since he thinks that people will want to see him


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

Shit knowing Cena, he could have his legs ripped off and still show up. The guy just won't leave.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> Lol if Cena is out for a while i can see Triple H staying to fued with Ryback (after he burys Bork)and take control of raw since he thinks that people will want to see him


I wouldn't mind seeing Triple H turning heel, running Raw and taking the title, kind of like a corporate version of his McMahon Helmsley era persona. He'd get a lot of heat.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

WWE Champion John Cena tweeted the following on Sunday afternoon regarding WWE.com's report that he suffered an Achilles tendon injury last night overseas:

"Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw."

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Attacking_Undertaker.html#L4gZfJM6j3iWD2Au.99


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Vex said:


> WWE Champion John Cena tweeted the following on Sunday afternoon regarding WWE.com's report that he suffered an Achilles tendon injury last night overseas:
> 
> "Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw."
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Attacking_Undertaker.html#L4gZfJM6j3iWD2Au.99


:faint:


----------



## EternalFlameFilms (Apr 28, 2013)

Vex said:


> WWE Champion John Cena tweeted the following on Sunday afternoon regarding WWE.com's report that he suffered an Achilles tendon injury last night overseas:
> 
> "Finally home from a great European tour. I'm banged up, but I'm not going to miss Monday Night #Raw."


its kayfabe totally


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Reading this thread is embarrassing. No wonder wrestling fans have such a bad reputation... it's well deserved.*


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Im gonna be pissed off if he comes out on Raw and theres nothing wrong with him


----------



## Gaz. (Nov 3, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Reading this thread is embarrassing. No wonder wrestling fans have such a bad reputation... it's well deserved.*


Couldn't agree more :no:


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

itsmadness said:


> Lol if Cena is out for a while i can see Triple H staying to fued with Ryback (after he burys Bork)and take control of raw since he thinks that people will want to see him


This.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

Tough guy John will get through this.

He's a true pro, a real man. He cares about the company. Always gives his 100%. A true role model.

"Vacation" and "taking a break" is not on his vocabulary.


----------



## pryme tyme (Jul 13, 2007)

I hope he fucking tore his achilles and is out for a year. That's how much i hate the character he plays on TV


----------



## icecreamsandstuff (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh.....that's sad.....pff....I'm.....very sorry to....pff....hear that......


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I love how one report said he didn't do much in the match but he still managed to get the pin on Dolph Ziggler!
Anyway, this is very interesting if it is serious which i guess an injury like that is. It definitely makes Raw more interesting, i don't like John Cena but don't like hearing of anyone getting injured. People need to tone it down a bit.
And why not give Ryback the title? Can't be as bad as Miz lol!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The only thing worse than John Cena being WWE Champion is Rycrap being WWE Champion, but I think this could be a work so that Super Cena overcomes the odds with an injury to beat Rycrap at Extreme Rules.

If he is legit injured and has to forfeit the title, I can only see it going to Rycrap. Who else is there? I know what I'd do and give it to The Shield, striking while the iron's hot and doing something different, but that won't happen.


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Holy shit! this changes everything.


----------



## step73121 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't enjoy the character Cena plays on TV and I don't wish injury on people but this possibly may be the best thing for Cena and fans. This gives Cena time off and to get healthy and also this forces creative to...actually be creative. If Cena is out of an extended period of time, while Punk is resting, this causes a lot of tweaking to storylines and it forces creative to use the roster a lot more, which will be great to see.


----------



## ViperAtHeart (Mar 23, 2013)

if hes not missing monday night raw why would he miss extreme rules..? lol


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

Hawksea said:


> Tough guy John will get through this.
> 
> He's a true pro, a real man. He cares about the company. Always gives his 100%. A true role model.
> 
> "Vacation" and "taking a break" is not on his vocabulary.


...Sadly


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Doubt it's serious if he stated he wasn't gonna miss RAW.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol wrestling with Ryback leaves somebody injured once again. Is there anything this fucking goof is good at?

But yeah, this isn't good news for them. No Punk, now no Cena. Looks like Punk's break will be cut short perhaps. I haven't been watching since he's left, anyway.


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

I dont wish injury on anybody but a long term Cena injury might be just what we need to get some real change. The best things happen through unplanned occasions but if that change means a Ryback super push then no thanks.

Perfect time for Cessaro, Sandow, Bryan, The Shield. To step up and seize the opportunity.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

told the wwe not to go overseas - well the UK more specifically.

This could be an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

He's going to be on Raw kicking the Shield with his cast making them flee into the crowd.


----------



## Crowdplzr (Apr 5, 2011)

Does it make me a bad person that I fist pumped the second I read title?


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Achilles injuries are pretty serious. Edge was never the same after his.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

doinktheclowns said:


> I dont wish injury on anybody but a long term Cena injury might be just what we need to get some real change. The best things happen through unplanned occasions but if that change means a Ryback super push then no thanks.
> 
> Perfect time for* Cessaro,* Sandow, Bryan, The Shield. To step up and seize the opportunity.


:lmao i'm glad you have faith on his push


----------



## doinktheclowns (Feb 27, 2011)

Gene_Wilder said:


> told the wwe not to go overseas - well the UK more specifically.
> 
> This could be an interesting turn of events.


Shut up.

Did you send them an email and give them a call and say I don't recommend you go over seas and more specifically the UK. Not to mention the money it makes the attention it draws and keeps on the product from around the world.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

Did we have this same thread when Cena got 'injured' by Brock last year?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Just means now not only will Ryback lose, he'll lose to an injured Cena.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *Reading this thread is embarrassing. No wonder wrestling fans have such a bad reputation... it's well deserved.*


Fans having a bad reputation? Is it because most of us aren't crying a river over this? Look I don't wish an injury on anybody but if this is legit (which imo I believe it's a work) it's all his fault. Cena has this stupid notion that he has to always show up every week even when he is injured. Which is why he is so stale and so damn annoying because we never get a break from him. It was such a breath of fresh air this past October when Cena was not on Raw for a week. You can mention how that show got a low rating but I don't give a shit about that it was a nice change of pace to not have Cena on Raw for once.

Cena needs to take a break to refresh himself and also to give us a damn break from him. I couldn't believe last year when he was going thro that divorce he couldn't take any time off especially to sell his injuries from Lesnar.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *Reading this thread is embarrassing. No wonder wrestling fans have such a bad reputation... it's well deserved.*


Because it's not like any other sports fanbase would ever wish injuries on someone.....


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well I guess we'll be seeing :HHH2 in Title picture soon


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Will he still be wrestling the Shield on RAW? Or is he gonna be in the match and Ryback will be doing all the work, followed by Cena leaving him in the ring to lose to Shield?


----------



## WrestlinFan (Feb 10, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Well I guess we'll be seeing :HHH2 in Title picture soon


Blow my fucking brains out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Just means now not only will Ryback lose, he'll lose to an injured Cena.


It's not like Ryback hasn't lost bad enough yet :vince


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Why do people keep saying HHH is entering the title picture if Cena is really injured? Wouldn't they just put Orton, Sheamus, or Del Rio up against Ryback for the WWE title?


----------



## blandy85 (Jan 8, 2013)

Damn it, so Cena will be at Raw, huh... Man, Kelly Kelly fan's gunna be pissed, as am I. Man, fuck you Cena we've Cenanuff. Hurry the fuck up and cause yourself a serious injury you absolute cancer to the WWE.

Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate Cena sucks :frustrate

To reiterate: Kelly Kelly fan > John Cena any day of the week


----------



## wrasslinsreal (Mar 13, 2012)

if it is real I'm surprised they reported it, should of had cena open raw and ryback come out and absolute beat the shit out of him and put him out for months. Plus it would of let cena get revenge when he comes back (we all know vince loves this lol).

Basically if its not a work wwe has already fucked up any chance of a half good storyline between cenaenough and rybotch


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Hawksea said:


> Tough guy John will get through this.
> 
> He's a true pro, a real man. He cares about the company. Always gives his 100%. A true role model.
> 
> "Vacation" and "taking a break" is not on his vocabulary.


Neither is 'entertaining' apparently...

I try not to wish harm on people unless they really deserve it or I just flat out hate them. I do despise Cena but...the humanitarian in me wishes him the best in rehabbing his injury.

But let's face it. This is really the only way that the Fed will get up off their asses to try and establish some new stars. Its a real shame, that people have to wish for Cena to get seriously hurt to make the Fed realize that besides him and Punk to a lesser extent, there's no one else. And you know what? I'd be lying if I said I wasn't somewhat relieved. This is what Vince and company have driven us to. Cena is stifling. With him in the picture, there's no need to put in some effort. Well, he might be gone for a little while. Sad truth is that with him out of action, the Fed might actually try to give us a better show (I HIGHLY doubt it, but I'm trying to be positive). I wish that it didn't have to come to this, but as long as Cena is there, complacency is king.


----------



## BigEvil2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

Injury tried to stop him, but he kicked out, anyway I have feeling most of people who read this are people who were hoping he is injured bad and will miss few months of action lol...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*:ryback for WWE Champion?*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This can't be! The company can not afford him to miss time especially with CM Punk being given time off. I sure hope it isn't a serious injury. Don't want to see him suffer the same injury Kobe Bryant just had.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Interesting... with Punk taking time off, if Cena does too, I'm wondering who will they go to as the top guy? Sheamus?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Rick_James said:


> Interesting... with Punk taking time off, if Cena does too, I'm wondering who will they go to as the top guy? Sheamus?


It makes sense if it'd Orton. He does have a movie coming out soon 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

[email protected] "Battling" Ryback 

and yeah... I was hoping for something serious. I feel like a bad person, it's what Cena does to you man...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I highly doubt it's serious. If it was serious he wouldn't have done the house show with it (see the picture a good few pages back with his right sock pulled up to cover the bandages), and he wouldn't have already notified the WWE Universe that he'd not miss #RAW. It probably hurts like a mofo, but that's it. A light program with only little wrestling outside of PPV's and he'll heal up just fine.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> It makes sense if it'd Orton. He does have a movie coming out soon
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I can sorta see that, but I really got a feeling they will be doing a heel turn with Orton, then again, I thought they'd do it at Mania and they didn't lol. That being said, I wouldn't be surprised if Cena still wrestles while injured, it's not like his match with Ryback will be good even if he's in good shape.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Reading this thread is embarrassing. No wonder wrestling fans have such a bad reputation... it's well deserved.*


_Wrestling_ _fans_. _Internet_. _Wrestling_. _Internet_. _Fans_ on the _internet_.

Asking us to show respect is like going to the Westboro Baptist Church and inviting them to peacefully attend the funeral of a gay soldier.


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Reading this thread is embarrassing. No wonder wrestling fans have such a bad reputation... it's well deserved.*


:clap (Y)


kobra860 said:


> Because it's not like any other sports fanbase would ever wish injuries on someone.....


Wrestling fans will do it more than anyone else. In fact, many of the IWC scapegoats will receive this type of treatment when they are injured.


----------



## Combat Analyst (Aug 31, 2011)

Dalexian said:


> I don't wish injury on anyone, but this is the BEST thing that could happen to the company.


Agreed, and this is a Cena fan.

KO Bossy is the ultimate Cena hater though. He still calls WWE, The Fed


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> This is really the only way that the Fed will get up off their asses to try and establish some new stars.


I don't buy this at all. There's a better chance of WWE making a new storyline where Cena was "taken out" & bringing back someone like Batista as the culprit than there is building up a new star in this day & age. Besides, when WWE decide to "make new stars" we get buckets of shit like Ryback & Bobby Lashley anyway.

I don't think it matters anyway. I fully expect John Cena to not miss any TV shows, work through the injury & just wrestle less until he feels better. I don't even think the Extreme Rules match will change.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't think it's as serious as many originally thought it was, considering he'll be at RAW tomorrow. I'm not a fan of Cena, but as a WWE fan, Cena getting injured would be disastrous for the company, as there are no other top faces right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Combat Analyst said:


> Agreed, and this is a Cena fan.
> 
> KO Bossy is the ultimate Cena hater though. He still calls WWE, The Fed


KO Bossy is the ultimate Daniel Bryan hater dude, get it right. He honestly won't give Bryan credit for anything. If Bryan took a huge dump all over his chest while he slept, he wouldn't give him credit for disgusting him. All the credit would go to the turd with Bryan not even involved in the decision. It's a sad but probable truth.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Rick_James said:


> Interesting... with Punk taking time off, if Cena does too, I'm wondering who will they go to as the top guy? Sheamus?


I think if Cena and Punk take time off at some point, WWE will try to push Miz. I don't know why, but I think the company has a lot of confidence in him.


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

krai999 said:


> you still on that 18 seconds? It helped his career. Not to mention Bryan could be taken seriously again with some booking direction. There's always HHH as well to fill in as well


Another one of those people that believe Bryan got over because of the 18 second burial instead of in spite of it. :mancini2


----------



## Sharp_Shooter (Mar 12, 2013)

The story is by WWE so its probably either fake or exaggerated


----------



## MrRKO (Apr 6, 2007)

ViperAtHeart said:


> if hes not missing monday night raw why would he miss extreme rules..? lol


I'm hoping it's because he will be on Raw to vacate the title or sell his time off in some way.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Guys. If Cena's seriously injured and has to take time off, then that means WWE will either have to bring back the 30 minute Triple H monologues, or bring back a banged-up Punk.

In other words, while I can see the benefit of WWE actually using other talent, they won't. They'd just resort to other established talent while Cena recovers.

Anyways didn't Cena injure his Achilles tendon before? And only be out for like a month?

They won't let Cena leave then give Ryback the title. Ratings would *TANK!*


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

sesshomaru said:


> Guys. If Cena's seriously injured and has to take time off, then that means WWE will either have to bring back the 30 minute Triple H monologues, or bring back a banged-up Punk.
> 
> In other words, while I can see the benefit of WWE actually using other talent, they won't. They'd just resort to other established talent while Cena recovers.
> 
> ...


Ryback with a title :lmao. Worst case scenario.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I don't wish injury on anyone, but I'd really love to see how the WWE would respond losing Cena long term.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

If people seriously think Cena getting injured will benefit the company in some way, then clearly you have an immense blind faith in the same booking that had Rock hold the title for no reason whatsoever and gave Ric Flair Superstar of the Year the night he actually returned.

Cena getting injured doesn't do a thing if the booking was retarded to begin with.

Have fun having ADR win against the odds every week, then.


----------



## THATswhatidonow (Apr 6, 2013)

Two of the most over pushed over rated douches are out. Cena and Punk i would love if you both stayed gone and Take , the Shield,sheamous and Alberto Del rio with you.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/16238/wwe-disappointed-with-sin-cara-john-cenas-injury



> -- While John Cena is definitely injured and banged up, the belief is that he will be able to work Extreme Rules 2013 in a WWE Heavyweight Championship match against Ryback. The company has been promoting the injury because they're wanting to sell the fact that their star performer is willing to work through injuries for the sake of the fans. As noted earler, WWE is expected to know more about the injury today when Cena undergoes further testing.


If someone was to put a bullet in Cena's head they'd be doing the dumb motherfucker a favour at this point.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LordKain said:


> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/16238/wwe-disappointed-with-sin-cara-john-cenas-injury
> 
> 
> 
> If someone was to put a bullet in Cena's head they'd be doing the dumb motherfucker a favour at this point.


Lol so now Cena will beat Ryback.....WHILE INJURED!




Dat booking.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena to overcome once more!
This fucking company......


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

THATswhatidonow said:


> Two of the most over pushed over rated douches are out. Cena and Punk i would love if you both stayed gone and Take , the Shield,sheamous and Alberto Del rio with you.


:lmao having coffee, and other jobbers only on the show, I can already see the ratings go down the toilet and WWE going down. :lmao

Hating on top guys :lol


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Cena's a champ (figuratively and literally), so I think he'll just get promo spots to replace matches so he doesn't bother it, and he will probably lay off the power spots during his PPV match besides the AA finisher.

Honestly, while hurting your achilles (assuming it's not a major tear or rupture) will diminish what you can do, it's still possible to move around, walk, and do stuff. You just can't take an STF or some shit, and shouldn't be doing many power spots. I think it can be worked around if they go for more of a brawl type match or one with Ryback on offense most of the time.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

If the WWE that stupid to go through with it and have there top performer a guy who clearly should be on the shelf actually wrestle then Hunter, Stephanie and Vince should all be arrested on the spot. It's illegal, immoral and unethical to basically force someone who obviously not going to be cleared by a doctor into competing.


----------



## THATswhatidonow (Apr 6, 2013)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> :l， days.mao having coffee, and other jobbers only on the show, I can already see the ratings go down the toilet and WWE going down. :lmao
> 
> Hating on top guys :lol


Cm punk killed the ratings for 434 Days.

Sheamous is irrelevant.

Been to a few house shows and the shield gets no reaction from the crowd.

Adr fail project just like Cm Punk.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Combat Analyst said:


> Agreed, and this is a Cena fan.
> 
> KO Bossy is the ultimate Cena hater though. He still calls WWE, The Fed


KO Bossy is the the worst poster in this forum (and that says a lot considering some of the characters that post here).Tries to sound smart with but always ends up looking like an idiot living in the past.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LordKain said:


> If the WWE that stupid to go through with it and have there top performer a guy who clearly should be on the shelf actually wrestle then Hunter, Stephanie and Vince should all be arrested on the spot. It's illegal, immoral and unethical to basically force someone who obviously not going to be cleared by a doctor into competing.


Cena probably wants to. He could ask for a break if he wants, like Punk did.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

If this is true, I dearly hope Ryback wins the title, but often do that lead to when Cena is back he will get his title back...but hopefully the fckin wwe universe gets behind Ryback and show Vince that we can be happy without Cena as champ.


----------



## MoonWalker3000 (Jan 13, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> Could be fake for all we know and just a way for Cena to "overcome the odds" again. If it's a serious injury, then WWE are kind of fucked. Undertaker will obviously work more shows in that case and Lesnar might make more frequent appearances too.


this

Sent from my GT-S5830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Cena probably wants to. He could ask for a break if he wants, like Punk did.


Please tell me you not actually serious? 

What's Cena really going to say to Vince? We all know that Vince would sooner sell his entire family then actually allow Cena to have a good 6 month rest because at his core Vince is nothing more then a greedy, miserable, short-sighted sociopath that rides the talent into the fucking ground. I'm actually surprised that Vince's isn't rotting in jail with all the horrible shit he's done.

Besides how long do you think it's going to be before even Cena's most hardcore of fans tune out and stop attending the shows because there that uncomfortable with the situation? I'd say 3-6 months tops.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Cena is definately NOT as big of a draw as some people are making him out to be . Also LOL at people accusing CMpunk of being a ratings killer when the main feuds during his championship reign were things like Cena vs. big johny .


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> If this is true, I dearly hope Ryback wins the title, but often do that lead to when Cena is back he will get his title back...but hopefully the fckin wwe universe gets behind Ryback and show Vince that we can be happy without Cena as champ.


Ryback is garbage, put the title on Orton or do a 16 man tournament for the title.


----------



## VanDam1 (Mar 19, 2013)

itd be nice to see someone else get the chances every now and then


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Dat Heel turn backfired. :cena2

In reality, John Cena and the fans both need the same thing: a break.*


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Well, I guess tonight we'll find out whether the injury is fake or not.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

LordKain said:


> Please tell me you not actually serious?
> 
> What's Cena really going to say to Vince? We all know that Vince would sooner sell his entire family then actually allow Cena to have a good 6 month break because at his core Vince is nothing more then a greedy, miserable, short-sighted sociopath that rides the talent into the fucking ground. I'm actually surprised he's not rotting in jail with all the shit he's done.
> 
> Besides how long do you think it's going to be before even Cena's most hardcore of fans tune out and stop attending the shows because there that uncomfortable with the situation? I'd say 3-6 months tops.


You make it sound like Cena's working thorough brutal injuries, but the reality is that even with his 24/365 work, he went into WM 29 with only a broken thumb. The man's incredibly healthy, and I remember him doing an interview where he said he tries experimental vitamins and whatnot. While Vince wouldn't give him 6 months off (who gets 6 months vacation from work unless they are useless to the company and might as well be unemployed), I'm sure he could get a month off if he wanted it. WWE could survive that long without him with guys like Lesner/Punk/HHH covering his absence.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm pretty skeptical about the injury, think it might just be a way to make Cena over come the odds once again.

If it is a semi serious injury and allows Cena to have some time off it could be a great thing for both WWE and Cena as it gives him and the fans the break that is needed. 

If he is out then put it on Ryback and have him dominate until you build up a face to take the belt off him, they would have the opportunity to create 2 new stars


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Super Cena could have his legs amputated and go blind, and WWE will still have him win, sigh!!!


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> You make it sound like Cena's working thorough brutal injuries, but the reality is that even with his 24/365 work, he went into WM 29 with only a broken thumb. The man's incredibly healthy, and I remember him doing an interview where he said he tries experimental vitamins and whatnot. While Vince wouldn't give him 6 months off (who gets 6 months vacation from work unless they are useless to the company and might as well be unemployed), I'm sure he could get a month off if he wanted it. WWE could survive that long without him with guys like Lesner/Punk/HHH covering his absence.


Actually HE is working through a fair few brutal injuries and should be having some time off. He's just had his poker face on for so long now that he's been able to hide them really well. He also went though a pretty nasty divorce last year and rather then doing the smart thing he buried his problems in his work because Vince would let him have the time off to clear his head.

Cena's only 36 years old yet he looks like he could pass for someone in there mid to late 40's due to all the injuries he's sustained over the years as well as life on the road. Vince actually gave HBK a 4 year break (HBK's back was nowhere near as bad as it was made out to be. The truth is no one wanted to work with him back then) and still paid him $750'000 a year for doing basically nothing so don't think it's out of the question because it has happened in the past back when the WWE actually gave half a shit about there roster.

Another reason why I also believe that Cena's refusing to take time off is because the second he's gone his girlfriend Nikki's going to cheat on him and he knows it as well. She's basically leverage to keep him around.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

LordKain said:


> Actually HE is working through a fair few brutal injuries and should be having some time off. He's just had his poker face on for so long now that he's been able to hide them really well. He also went though a pretty nasty divorce last year and rather then doing the smart thing he buried his problems in his work because Vince would let him have the time off to clear his head.
> 
> Cena's only 36 years old yet he looks like he could pass for someone in there mid to late 40's due to all the injuries he's sustained over the years as well as life on the road. Vince actually gave HBK a 4 year break (HBK's back was nowhere near as bad as it was made out to be. The truth is no one wanted to work with him back then) and still paid him $750'000 a year for doing basically nothing so don't think it's out of the question because it has happened in the past back when the WWE actually gave half a shit about there roster.
> 
> Another reason why I also believe that Cena's refusing to take time off is because the second he's gone his girlfriend Nikki's going to cheat on him and he knows it as well. She's basically leverage to keep him around.


he looks fine, late 40's? have you seen 50 year old dudes? He's perfectly fine


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> he looks fine, late 40's? have you seen 50 year old dudes? He's perfectly fine


Yeah I have on TV and some of those guys look younger then Cena. 

He's aged alot over the last 3-4 years.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

2003









2013









he looks the same


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To you. That 2013 picture has been airbrushed quite a bit in my opinion.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

MrRKO said:


> 'Rookies' like Daniel Bryan who got insanely over and then shoved into a comedy tag team?


Except he's not a rookie, and I never even mentioned him.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Cena's Twitter said:


> Up and at em' @WWE its #worldwishday and I'm in NYC for something special, then 2 #raw I WILL be there tonight! Hobbling or not #nevergiveup


https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/328838574965415937

Why can't he just take a fucking night off??


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Daiko said:


> https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/328838574965415937
> 
> Why can't he just take a fucking night off??


He has to rebuild his empire after Liz what's-her-face made off with half of it. $$$


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Live picture vs. WWE.com studio shot.

That's a fair comparison. Never mind that he has the bloody WWE title in the top pic, which he did not win until 2005.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

If WWE is smart they will have Cena not wrestle till Extreme Rules (unfortunately that means we will get a whole lot of Cena talking up till then) , then they have him wrestle at Extreme Rules (pray that his Achilles does not give out) and have him drop the title to Ryback and have Ryback put him out of action so to speak.

Then rest Cena much like how Punk is getting Rest now to prevent further (maybe even career ending) injury. I know WWE would feel they are pretty screwed if they both without Cena and Punk for a couple months, and I will admit that is not ideal.

However they have plenty of guys they could push toward the WWE Championship to feud with Ryback (depending on him being Face or Heel post Extreme Rules), Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, Randy Orton, Mark Henry, Big Show, Swagger, Del Rio just to name a few.

Heck they could some even more interesting things and have Dolph Ziggler feud to become a Unified Champion (unlikely they would do this though sadly IMO) OR have Triple H feud with Ryback and have a couple months feud where Triple H wins the title from Ryback for a bit. Then either Triple H loses it back to Ryback before Cena returns to continue his feud with Ryback OR what I hope they do is have CM Punk comeback and Feud with then WWE Champion Triple H in what could be an epic feud for the title!


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That top picture is from 2005 and more importantly, that bottom picture is brushed (a lot).


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

fulcizombie said:


> Cena is definately NOT as big of a draw as some people are making him out to be . Also LOL at people accusing CMpunk of being a ratings killer when the main feuds during his championship reign were things like Cena vs. big johny .


Cena isn't a big draw? :faint:

Would you mind explaining? Or you probably shouldn't because there is no truth to that at all.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Cena isn't a big draw? :faint:
> 
> Would you mind explaining? Or you probably shouldn't because there is no truth to that at all.


What is there to explain ? Everything under Cena's diabolical reign has gone to the toilet, ratings, ppv buy rates e.t.c . Only wrestlemania survives and they need various guest stars from Donald trump to the rock to keep the wrestlemania legend alive . 
For a guy that has a received a push like no other in wrestling history and has had the wwe marketing machine working 24/7 for him for over 8 years cena is a nobody .


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Top 3 wrestlers I want to see at the RAW Australian Tour: CM Punk, John Cena and Dolph Ziggler. I may only be seeing 1 now


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

fulcizombie said:


> What is there to explain ? Everything under Cena's diabolical reign has gone to the toilet, ratings, ppv buy rates e.t.c . Only wrestlemania survives and they need various guest stars from Donald trump to the rock to keep the wrestlemania legend alive .
> For a guy that has a received a push like no other in wrestling history and has had the wwe marketing machine working 24/7 for him for over 8 years cena is a nobody .


That has nothing to do with Cena. In fact when Cena isn't on the show, the ratings drop. It has to do with the product as a whole. Wrestlemania ALWAYS had guest stars. Cena is a nobody? lol. Sure. Whatever you say. :kobe8


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't say Cena isn't a draw but his time at the top has slowly devalued wrestling. I mean has there ever been a more stale main event guy carrying the company?
I mean we could always blame it on the writers/bookers( they are at fault too)but Cena is a problem in the sense that wrestling doesn't mean the same thing in the public conscious that it used to. No one will ever look back on the John Cena days 10 years from now and say he was GOAT. WWE has kinda messed up his legacy by running to so many old guard wrestlers to make up for the fact that Cena has gotten so stale.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol.. ER mainevent will be horrible. Ryback isnt very good himself and Cena is injured. I can see Ryback chanting Feed me more for 10 minutes and Cena getting a pin via rollup.


----------



## Coins (Nov 26, 2007)

fulcizombie said:


> What is there to explain ? Everything under Cena's diabolical reign has gone to the toilet, ratings, ppv buy rates e.t.c . Only wrestlemania survives and they need various guest stars from Donald trump to the rock to keep the wrestlemania legend alive .
> For a guy that has a received a push like no other in wrestling history and has had the wwe marketing machine working 24/7 for him for over 8 years cena is a nobody .


A nobody?

This response is what happens when you confuse opinion and fact. Lol

I mean, seriously, even Cena haters acknowledge he isn't a nobody and has a huge following. There's only a handful of people that can get a dead crowd chanting and Cena is one of them, regardless if its cheers or boos.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Coins said:


> A nobody?
> 
> This response is what happens when you confuse opinion and fact. Lol
> 
> I mean, seriously, even Cena haters acknowledge he isn't a nobody and has a huge following. There's only a handful of people that can get a dead crowd chanting and Cena is one of them, regardless if its cheers or boos.


Exactly. I dislike Cena as much as the next person but to say that he's not a draw or that he doesn't bring in money is just being too blinded by hatred.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

This guy could break his neck, have his mother die, and be diagnosed with cancer and would still wrestle. John Cena wont miss anything for a small injury.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> 2003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know Cena became WWE Champion in 2003


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LordKain said:


> To you. That 2013 picture has been airbrushed quite a bit in my opinion.


Cena wasn't wwe champ in 2003.

Go look at 02/03 cena and then compare it to the current.

He's aged rapidly, including the hair loss.


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Cena wasn't wwe champ in 2003.
> 
> Go look at 02/03 cena and then compare it to the current.
> 
> He's aged rapidly, including the hair loss.


I said that Cena's aged rapidly over the last few years. That was my point. 

During the Rock/Cena build up there were quite a few times when Dwayne Johnson actually looked younger then Cena and it shocked the hell me considering that Dwayne's 5 years older then Cena as well.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

My prayers are with Cena, hope he still shows up every night to entertain his fans.

:bs: :argh:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Daiko said:


> https://twitter.com/JohnCena/status/328838574965415937
> 
> Why can't he just take a fucking night off??


He's SUPERCENA, he's never off and besides...Vince will drag him out either way for the kids :vince


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Exactly. I dislike Cena as much as the next person but to say that he's not a draw or that he doesn't bring in money is just being too blinded by hatred.


outside of wrestling he's a nobody. When i came back to wrestling after a break from about 2002 - 2009 i'd never heard or seen the guy. Even now i wouldnt know him unless i watched wrestling, you dont say that about hulk hogan, the rock etc


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Coins said:


> A nobody?
> 
> This response is what happens when you confuse opinion and fact. Lol
> 
> I mean, seriously, even Cena haters acknowledge he isn't a nobody and has a huge following. There's only a handful of people that can get a dead crowd chanting and Cena is one of them, regardless if its cheers or boos.


I specifically wrote "FOR A GUY THAT HAS RECEIVED THE PUSH AND MARKETING EFFORT" . Yes, when taking everything into consideration Cena and everything he represents has been a huge failure . Some people are trying to make cena seem like a big draw an he is simply not .


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

fulcizombie said:


> I specifically wrote "FOR A GUY THAT HAS RECEIVED THE PUSH AND MARKETING EFFORT" . Yes, when taking everything into consideration Cena and everything he represents has been a huge failure . Some people are trying to make cena seem like a big draw an he is simply not .


he simply is, and you are simply a blind hater, mark, whatever you call yourself.


----------



## Kingy_85 (Oct 10, 2012)

How many more bumps can this wafer thing roster take?

There is literally nobody who can take the reigns!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

LordKain said:


> I said that Cena's aged rapidly over the last few years. That was my point.
> 
> During the Rock/Cena build up there were quite a few times when Dwayne Johnson actually looked younger then Cena and it shocked the hell me considering that Dwayne's 5 years older then Cena as well.


My apologies.

Quoted the wrong post. Was aimed at the guy posting the pics.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> he simply is, and you are simply a blind hater, mark, whatever you call yourself.


He isn't.

He's never off Raw long enough to see if ratings are affected in his absense. He was a big draw 5 years ago, he isn't anymore. It's that simple.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

So is Cena gonna no sell this legit injury that Jim Ross has confirmed only one way to find out watch Raw tonight :cena3


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> he simply is, and you are simply a blind hater, mark, whatever you call yourself.


So he's lying, because you like Cena? Come on.

Hulk Hogan and Stone Cold's time as faces of the company happened alongside massive booms for wrestling. John Cena's (endless) time as face has not, in fact, it has been in decline for the entirety of his 8+ years on top. So no, he is not a mainstream presence, he is not a pop culture icon like Hogan, Austin or Rock, no matter what Vince likes to pretend by sticking Cena's face on everything.

What's worse is John Cena has recieved, literally, the biggest push in the history of pro wrestling. That's not an exageration. He has been given a super push that has lasted for 8 straight years, without any real demand for him to get it (unlike previous top guys where they became top guys because the audience demanded it in addition to them getting a push). Against 7 years of hate by half the audience, talented wrestlers coming and going in the company beneath his pedestal, ever declining ratings and buys, utter staleness and lack of change, he has kept his eternal superpush. In that regard he's the most artificial face of the company they've had. ANYONE who got the push he did (nonstop superpush that disregards crowd reactions, holding down others at the same time) would be in the same position he is.

I would say the return on the investment is a pretty poor ratio.


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I use to like Cena back up until around 2007 when he started sucking. I was a Cena fan till probably up to 2006 when he was good, but I never hate the guy - just got bored with how WWE uses him.


----------



## Murph (Jun 23, 2006)

Kingy_85 said:


> How many more bumps can this wafer thing roster take?
> 
> There is literally nobody who can take the *reigns*!


All I heard was Reigns!!

:reigns

(I genuinely think he will be next face of the company)


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ithil said:


> So he's lying, because you like Cena? Come on.
> 
> Hulk Hogan and Stone Cold's time as faces of the company happened alongside massive booms for wrestling. John Cena's (endless) time as face has not, in fact, it has been in decline for the entirety of his 8+ years on top. So no, he is not a mainstream presence, he is not a pop culture icon like Hogan, Austin or Rock, no matter what Vince likes to pretend by sticking Cena's face on everything.
> 
> ...


:lmao

There's a reason he got his push, he was f'n over with his Word Life persona. He is over now, just because you found WF this year doesnt mean he was in decline for 7 years, lol. He gets a reaction from dead crowds, he represents the company cause he's the man, they didn't put him to the top for nothing.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I actually find the John Cena Dynamic™ quite intriguing to be perfectly honest. I have been watching professional wrestling for over twenty-five years, from all over the world, and I can not remember a guy ever having a crowd be split the way that John Cena does. It's fascinating. He's not a tweener, he's still a babyface, but you wouldn't be able to tell from crowd response. If he were to turn heel, it wouldn't change: the people that boo him now would cheer & the people that cheer him now would boo. It's so crazy & unique that I am glad that I have been able to witness it. I think, in the future when John Cena is finished with wrestling, people will talk about him fondly & talk about how different his reaction were & how he changed the industry.

There are going to be other wrestlers that are the same way now. You will have heels that get mega-cheered by half the crowd. It has already started to happen. All of that credit, right or wrong, is going to go to John Cena.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> :lmao
> 
> There's a reason he got his push, he was f'n over with his Word Life persona. He is over now, just because you found WF this year doesnt mean he was in decline for 7 years, lol. He gets a reaction from dead crowds, he represents the company cause he's the man, they didn't put him to the top for nothing.


Don't start with that "you must be new" crap. 

You're buying into the WWE's circular logic. He was over with the Thugonomics gimmick, he was not "8 years as face of the company" over. 

This is how it goes:

>Put Cena on top, immediately strip him of the persona that made him popular
>Push Cena, nonstop, over everyone in the company
>Bring in new people just to put him over
>Bring in old people just to put him over
>Through all this, ignore the hatred he receives from half your audience, and hold down the rest of the roster
>Cover him in gaudy merchandise from head to toe, and change the colors twice a year
>Give him every accolade you have
>Keep doing this for 8 years, against all logic

And...shock! Horror! By pushing only him for 8 years, and holding down any that threatened to become popular, he is your only draw and he sells merchandise! Clearly he is on top because he's naturally your only draw and merch mover!

That's circular logic. And it's a load of garbage. Dude was booed out of the building at his first WM as face of the company, and that was in 2006. Nothing has changed since.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

Ithil said:


> Don't start with that "you must be new" crap.
> 
> You're buying into the WWE's circular logic. He was over with the Thugonomics gimmick, he was not "8 years as face of the company" over.
> 
> ...


So if its 7 years since, then stop whining, nothing will change and your whining brings nothing.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Achilles hurt.. damn there goes another heel turn


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

wrestlinggameguy said:


> So if its 7 years since, then stop whining, nothing will change and your whining brings nothing.


That's great. Dismiss all criticism as "whining" and be complacent. Why even watch?


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

I am the only one that likes Cena's goody character on here?


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

Umm, the topic is about Cena's injury, not if you like Cena or not. You guys are WAY :topic: 

I am not a fan of Cena, but I am a fan of staying on topic.


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

WPack911 said:


> Umm, the topic is about Cena's injury, not if you like Cena or not. You guys are WAY :topic:
> 
> I am not a fan of Cena, but I am a fan of staying on topic.




I hope John Cena's injury is not serious.


----------



## WPack911 (Jul 4, 2012)

TakerFreak said:


> I hope John Cena's injury is not serious.


And we are back On Topic!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

fulcizombie said:


> I specifically wrote "FOR A GUY THAT HAS RECEIVED THE PUSH AND MARKETING EFFORT" . Yes, when taking everything into consideration Cena and everything he represents has been a huge failure . Some people are trying to make cena seem like a big draw an he is simply not .


Cena is the most requested person EVER for make a wish, and that is not just wrestling, not just sports, its EVERYTHING. Plus he almost always tops the WWE in merch sales month after month. How is that being a failure? If that is being a failure, then I would love to be a failure.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

A break for Cena would be great. He deserves some rest.

And so we need. :cena2


----------



## XFace (Mar 15, 2012)

:ryback 

Although i wish Ryback would earn the title with an interesting feud, in the end i just want to see him run with the belt for awhile.


----------



## Argothar (Apr 2, 2012)

If Cena was to injure his neck or something in the same way Edge did WWE would be fucked. Despite him being utter shit, because of the way he's been booked all over stars look inferior "in kayfabe" to Cena.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry if it has already been posted.



> "Told ya they werent ready for it! #wrasslinirony RT @omikse1: @JohnCena @WWE That heel turn turned out well "


:cena2


----------



## lil_miss_erica (Sep 11, 2012)

I am glad !! lol


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

The only reason I even give a lick of a damn about this is because the Shield were supposed to wrestle him and Ryback tonight and I'm afraid they'll scrap the match all together.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

Disgusted by those who are celebrating his injury.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Bryan D. said:


> A break for Cena would be great. He deserves some rest.
> 
> And so we need. :cena2


Rest? There's plenty of time for that when he's retired. :vince5


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

Rustee said:


> WWE could potentially be screwed.


yeah, they'd be so screwed without the face champion at least 50% of the fans don't like.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Ruckus said:


> Rest? There's plenty of time for that when he's retired. :vince5


"Retired? Wo do you think you are talking to, jack? Bro, i ain't got time fo dat. I will wrestle until i die."

:cena2


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

Bit harsh to be rejoicing over someone being injured. I can't stand the guy, but it would be petty to be happy about him being injured.

He'll be on Raw, hurt or not. He'll come out, cut the same promo that he always does about 'never giving up despite being injured.. blah blah blah' and nothing will change. Don't get too excited.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

If only it were career ending. Let's hope he works on it, re-injures it badly and is out for as long as possible. Any time without Cena involved is a bonus.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Combat Analyst said:


> Agreed, and this is a Cena fan.
> 
> KO Bossy is the ultimate Cena hater though. He still calls WWE, The Fed


Its a habit. Sue me. WWF just sounds better. WWE sounds like its retarded half brother. Hmmm...WWrEtarded...

And trust me, I'm far from the ultimate Cena hater. There are people on this site who wish death and catastrophic injury on the guy. I just said that I don't wish harm on him and hope his rehab goes well...



THANOS said:


> KO Bossy is the ultimate Daniel Bryan hater dude, get it right. He honestly won't give Bryan credit for anything. If Bryan took a huge dump all over his chest while he slept, he wouldn't give him credit for disgusting him. All the credit would go to the turd with Bryan not even involved in the decision. It's a sad but probable truth.


And just how long did you spend coming up with that analogy? Was the dump really necessary? Is this some fantasy of yours?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Azuran said:


> KO Bossy is the the worst poster in this forum (and that says a lot considering some of the characters that post here).Tries to sound smart with but always ends up looking like an idiot living in the past.


Oh really? Well, thanks to the handy dandy search button, I can now share some of your gems with the world:

In regards to Edge


Azuran said:


> Second greatest of all time after Chris Jericho. His retirement basically killed SD for good. That's how good he was.


In regards to Rock


Azuran said:


> I was embarrassed every time I told my friends a Hollywood actor was the top champion.
> 
> *P.S. The Rock has always sucked. It's too bad it took you over 13 years to realize it.*


In regards to John Morrison



Azuran said:


> Screw midcard. John Morrison should be a main eventer and should have won the title from Miz in 2011. He was red hot at that time.


In regards to WWF/E’s worst year


Azuran said:


> 1999. Stupid storylines, shows and garbage PPVs.


In regards to WWE title reign lengths


Azuran said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Say what you want, but Dwayne was a complete failure as champion. *The title always lost prestige when he held it*... just like it's doing right now.


In regards to Undertaker


> Hopefully Punk squashes Taker and ends that stupid ass streak, so we don't have to that useless old man anymore.



Pretty shocking that you have the gall to call me the worst poster on this forum and claim that my posts are stupid when you've provided us with such utter shit in the past. To call your opinions moronic would be an insult to the word. I've never once seen you contribute something thoughtful or worth reading to any discussion (and believe me, I'd know, I saw your post history). Its always just bitching about something in the WWE, bitching about other posters or putting down other people's opinions, followed by numerous expletives. And where exactly do you get your opinions from, anyway? Off the wall in a bar bathroom (which would be ironic, because you'd have to be drunk off your ass to take what you say as 'credible')? Edge the second greatest ever? Rock holding the belt always lowered its prestige? 1999 is the worst year in WWE history? When did you start watching, 2010? If this is actually what you believe, you are either legally classified as a mental defective or you've got the taste of a urinal cake. I'm actually shocked to hear you mention that you have friends in one of your above posts because I can't imagine anyone wanting to be around such an idiotic loser.

While we're on the topic, its quite amusing because while reading your appallingly idiotic posts (which believe me makes Twilight look like Shakespeare), I found this:



Azuran said:


> So true. I'm tired of all those virgin basement dwellers ruining every moment. This fucking smark crown is stupid. They bitched and complained, and yet, they keep buying tickets and pumping money into the company. It's no wonder Vince completely ignores their asses. He knows there's no point aiming things at them because it's not like they have anything better to do in their lonely lives when wrestling is on.


You, sir, are the epitome of a virgin basement dweller. You complain about how people whine all the time and shouldn't watch the product if that's all they do. Then, in your other posts, surprisingly, all I see you do is complain. You go out of your way to bash TNA like some 4 year old who refuses to like it because its not WWE. You constantly bitch that Kofi Kingston has a job and that he's the worst wrestler on the roster. You hate everything older with a passion. Your post above even reflects just how retarded you are. You say that its smart for Vince to ignore smarks, and then in other threads complain how all the IWC favorites (except Punk, you really seem to hate him) are not getting the treatment you feel they deserve (like Bryan...many times). 

You hate smarks, and yet haven't clued in to the fact that you are the definition of one. You hate the opinions and actions of other people on this site and call them smarks (including several of my posts...do you follow me around just to attack what I say like some weirdo?), and then go and do exactly what you complain about. You feel the need to go against popular opinions because by doing so, you separate yourself and find individuality. That's why you find it cool to hate on Punk, Rock and others. Its extremely pathetic. Its also especially funny because 99% of the time, when you open your mouth, you have zero idea what you're talking about. Want an example? Pick any of the ones I've provided above, or take a look at any of your previous posts. So not only are you obnoxious and contribute pure garbage to any thread, you're also full of shit. How fitting.

I'm tired of seeing your trash posts clog up my page, so I think I'll throw you on ignore so I don't have to lower my IQ by reading your drivel any longer. Its something I should have done a long time ago.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Burn.

Nicely put KO.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

KO Bossy, you need to meet him in rants


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Dat ether by KO Bossy, lol. Y'all are way off topic, though.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Its a habit. Sue me. WWF just sounds better. WWE sounds like its retarded half brother. Hmmm...WWrEtarded...
> 
> And trust me, I'm far from the ultimate Cena hater. There are people on this site who wish death and catastrophic injury on the guy. I just said that I don't wish harm on him and hope his rehab goes well...
> 
> ...


I responded to you by PM so as to not take this thread off the rails.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Forgive me, I've gotten this thread off topic.

I still don't wish harm on Cena and wish him a painless recovery (assuming this isn't a work). That being said, I'm curious to see how Vince will deal with the situation.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Damn bossy you burned his ass real bad :lmao

Anyways wonder how Cena will come out tonight. Probably not hurt at all :cena2


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KO Bossy with the KO, damn. :lmao


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

ChromeMan said:


> KO Bossy with the KO, damn. :lmao


your sig is hypnotizing...


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh really? Well, thanks to the handy dandy search button, I can now share some of your gems with the world:
> 
> In regards to Edge
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao :avit:


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh really? Well, thanks to the handy dandy search button, I can now share some of your gems with the world:


:buried


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> your sig is hypnotizing...


Thanks, made it in Photoshop. :


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

Coffey said:


> :buried


:HHH2 :HHH2 would be proud


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

Lmao it's blatantly a work so the cunt can over come the odds again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> *The funeral of Azuran*


Damn, this was an awesome burial. Only good thing about him is the fact that he recognizes Randy Orton's talent. I'd rather he didn't do that so there wouldn't be a single positive thing to find in his posts but I digress.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

I don't even think this thread can come back to topic after that burial, lol. We might as well change its name to something else.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh really? Well, thanks to the handy dandy search button, I can now share some of your gems with the world:
> 
> In regards to Edge
> 
> ...


This was quite awesome! A very well written funeral speech.
If I do say so myself. I'm not surprised Azuran has written those things you posted and I heavily disliked him back when he relentlessly buried Punk and others, and thought he changed recently and began liking his contributions in Punk threads. However it seems that in other threads he is more or less the same as he's always been which is quite unfortunate.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Joey Styles 
@JoeyStyles
Despite his injury, @JohnCena WILL wrestle tonight on @WWE #RAW as he and @Ryback22 will team up against @TheShieldWWE in a Handicap Match


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Joey Styles
> @JoeyStyles
> Despite his injury, @JohnCena WILL wrestle tonight on @WWE #RAW as he and @Ryback22 will team up against @TheShieldWWE in a Handicap Match


he is asking to make the injury worse...


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

Joey Styles just said this on Twitter. So looks like the injury isn't that bad.

Joey Styles‏
Despite his injury, @JohnCena WILL wrestle tonight on @WWE #RAW as he and @Ryback22 will team up against @TheShieldWWE in a Handicap Match!


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

BlackaryDaggery said:


> Joey Styles
> @JoeyStyles
> Despite his injury, @JohnCena WILL wrestle tonight on @WWE #RAW as he and @Ryback22 will team up against @TheShieldWWE in a Handicap Match












Always has to be the hero.


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here's a bright idea since their's no Punk and if Cena is really hurt why not have Orton become champ. And inb4 he's a druggie.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"JUST ANNOUNCED! John Cena - WWE Universe WILL COMPETE tonight on WWE Monday Night Raw. He will team with Extreme Rules opponent Ryback - WWE to battle The Shield - WWE in a 3-on-2 Handicap Match!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

fpalm Cena you shouldn't fight with an Achilles injury, even if it's a bad bruise, you're going to make the injury worse, the slightest tear can put you out for a few months


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wait wait, so if I understand this correctly...

Cena injured his Achilles tendon in his heel. If he wrestles, he might make it worse, to the point that future opponents will exploit it as his ultimate weakness...aka his Achilles heel. So Cena's Achilles heel will be his Achilles heel.

:troll


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

RDEvans said:


> fpalm Cena you shouldn't fight with an Achilles injury, even if it's a bad bruise, you're going to make the injury worse, the slightest tear can put you out for a few months


This. Cena is really asking for it by working this match. His opponents can take it easy on him and work around the ankle as best they can, but all it takes is one slip or trip on Cena's part and he's out for half a year if not more. The guy really needs to take a break regardless of some of our general feelings on the dude's character.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh really? Well, thanks to the handy dandy search button, I can now share some of your gems with the world:
> 
> In regards to Edge
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

RDEvans said:


> fpalm Cena you shouldn't fight with an Achilles injury, even if it's a bad bruise, you're going to make the injury worse, the slightest tear can put you out for a few months


now that you put it that way...go out there Cena and wrestle to your hearts content...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Everyone that was happy when they heard about Cena's injury and are now sad that he isn't out of action, you're seriously fucked. This is the man's livelihood, it's his life work, his passion, something he loves. I don't like Cena either but I'd never hope to see him sustain a serious injury, I'd never want any athlete to have to sit out due to injury, no matter who they are. As someone who wants to be a professional wrestler and is going to start training next year, this is truly disgusting.

You people should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> Everyone that was happy when they heard about Cena's injury and are now sad that he isn't out of action, you're seriously fucked. This is the man's livelihood, it's his life work, his passion, something he loves. I don't like Cena either but I'd never hope to see him sustain a serious injury, I'd never want any athlete to have to sit out due to injury, no matter who they are. As someone who wants to be a professional wrestler and is going to start training next year, this is truly disgusting.
> 
> You people should be ashamed of yourselves.


the righteousness is strong with this one. seriously, get off your high horse...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't want Cena to be injured badly at the very least because I hate it when titles are vacated.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Eddie Ray said:


> the righteousness is strong with this one. seriously, get off your high horse...


No, I'm just not some pathetic basement dweller who wants to see an athlete sidelined so they're favourite star can get pushed. There's more to the business than that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Wait wait, so if I understand this correctly...
> 
> Cena injured his Achilles tendon in his heel. If he wrestles, he might make it worse, to the point that future opponents will exploit it as his ultimate weakness...aka his Achilles heel. So Cena's Achilles heel will be his Achilles heel.
> 
> :troll










You're a Gentleman and Scholar.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> No, I'm just not some pathetic basement dweller who wants to see an athlete sidelined so they're favourite star can get pushed. There's more to the business than that.


...i don't have a basement...Is the 'basement dweller' stereotype an american thing, cause I don't know anyone with a basement...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> Forgive me, I've gotten this thread off topic.
> 
> I still don't wish harm on Cena and wish him a painless recovery (assuming this isn't a work). That being said, I'm curious to see how Vince will deal with the situation.


You're inbox is full dude lol. Delete some messages. I'll post what I was going to message you about here anyways, just respond to me by PM so we don't hijack the thread anymore like you did with that epic burial :lol.

_
BTW Where about in T.O. do you live? I used to live at Sherbourne and Shuter for a year with my girl while going to school but moved back to my home town Bowmanville, and just commute to school to save costs._


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

THANOS said:


> You're inbox is full dude lol. Delete some messages. I'll post what I was going to message you about here anyways, just respond to me by PM so we don't hijack the thread anymore like you did with that epic burial :lol.
> 
> _
> BTW Where about in T.O. do you live? I used to live at Sherbourne and Shuter for a year with my girl while going to school but moved back to my home town Bowmanville, and just commute to school to save costs._


Lousy 50 message limit...alright, I cleared it out.


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

KO Bossy said:


> Oh really? Well, thanks to the handy dandy search button, I can now share some of your gems with the world:
> 
> In regards to Edge
> 
> ...


HHH is that you?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

Eddie Ray said:


> he is asking to make the injury worse...


I'm asking him to make the injury worse. I'm begging in fact, flat out begging.


Cena, always has to be the fucking hero, such a selfish cunt :no:


----------



## TakerFreak (Mar 26, 2013)

Rockstar said:


> Everyone that was happy when they heard about Cena's injury and are now sad that he isn't out of action, you're seriously fucked. This is the man's livelihood, it's his life work, his passion, something he loves. I don't like Cena either but I'd never hope to see him sustain a serious injury, I'd never want any athlete to have to sit out due to injury, no matter who they are. As someone who wants to be a professional wrestler and is going to start training next year, this is truly disgusting.
> 
> You people should be ashamed of yourselves.



This post > Thread.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Rockstar said:


> Everyone that was happy when they heard about Cena's injury and are now sad that he isn't out of action, you're seriously fucked. This is the man's livelihood, it's his life work, his passion, something he loves. I don't like Cena either but I'd never hope to see him sustain a serious injury, I'd never want any athlete to have to sit out due to injury, no matter who they are. As someone who wants to be a professional wrestler and is going to start training next year, this is truly disgusting.
> 
> You people should be ashamed of yourselves.


You're going to start training to be a pro wrestler? That's cool man, break a leg.

Now, am I wishing you good luck on your career path? Or am I hoping you actually break your leg so my favorite star can get pushed instead of you. 

You'll never know...:troll



But in all seriousness, good luck.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KO Bossy said:


> You're going to start training to be a pro wrestler? That's cool man, break a leg.
> 
> Now, am I wishing you good luck on your career path? Or am I hoping you actually break your leg so my favorite star can get pushed instead of you.
> 
> ...


:lmao You're on fire today. But yeah Rockstar good luck man! I have a good friend on the wrestling scene in Ontario. His name is KL Shock and I'm sure he'll give you pointers if you ever meet him.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena still scheduled to wrestle a match on Raw tonight WTF noooooo


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well this thread has ran it's course and exposed alot of our posters. *


----------

